# Sheffield care girls Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

*Rachel* ~ Thanks for our new home 

*Karen* ~ I know what you mean about going to bed early, I find it easier to go upstairs and watch TV and therefore I don't get the munchies 

*Katy* ~ Is DH back tonight  Will have a look over the weekend for any sponge receipes, look them too 

*Sally* ~ You planning on going back next week for yoga 

*Rainow* ~ Haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are OK.

*Deb Bee* ~ How's you 

*Leanne* ~ Have you gone back to work today or been signed off  Hope your taking it easy

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Well just got back about an hour ago so off to bed in a minute cos really tired.
Stayed in a lovely hotel in the Cotswold's & then today have been to a conference on "optimising diff cuts of meat in the food industry" - oooooh soooo exciting i hear you all say!!!!   There were some serious scientific people there that seemed to really get excited about complicated diagrams - unfortunately i could not get as excited as them apart from when it was the tea break & there were choc biccies to eat!! 

Scooby / Katy - yes think i will go back to Yoga next week (nobody farted!) Also contemplating aerobics on Sat morning & then i will do swimming twice a week on top of all that i think.

Leanne - hope you are OK & taking it easy

Karen - hope your 500 kcal diet is going OK. I sure you will look fab in your new dress at Xmas!

Well better go now, glad its Friday tomorrow  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Aerobics on a Saturday morning, you should be having a lie in  But good for you.

Karen ~ Is your 500 calories just for your tea or all day 

Katy ~ Is DH back tonight 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - yes aerobics is probably a bit ambitious. Think i am just going to go swimming now. Sam dropping me off while he goes to do the food shop  
Just found out today that i am going to a blk tie dinner / awards thing in London with work so need to get myself something to wear. Only thing is its on the same day as our review with Dr Shaker, so need to go to that & then get on a train to London / do make up on the train / get changed quickly at hotel & then get myself to the dinner  
What is everyone up to this weekend then? 
Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Sounds like a plan, food shopping on a Saturday morning is murder, so I think you have done well to get out of it  When is your black tie event  Sounds nice.

We are off to my cousins tomorrow for the day. They have got 2 girls ~ 18th months and 8, we haven't seen them for a few months and are taking down their Christmas Pressies  Not sure about Sunday but we do need to do a food shop before the end of the weekend.

What plans have you got 

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not alot going on i don't think. 
Shopping / swimming tomorrow. Then think we are going to our friends house tomorrow afternoon / evening. We are godparents to their 2 girls (3yrs and 16mths) so see them most weekends.
Might go to cinema on Sunday, not sure.
Blk tie thing is in 2 weeks, so got a bit of time to sort an outfit out. Went last year & it was about the week before we found out about our issue and the whole IVF thing - time flies when you are "not" having fun!!!
Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you got to go shopping to buy a new outfit   Time certainly does fly, this time last year we had just had our first failed tx    Can't believe it    Sometimes it feels like we have been on this rollercoaster for ages and then you realise that it has only been a short journey.

This time last week we were sat in Frankie and Bennies  

Take care honey, am always here if you fancy a natter


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank-you! Joining FF & getting to know all of you lovely people has been one of the best things that has come out of this - at least there is that positive  
Yes i think i will buy a new dress - going with the same people...couldn't possibly wear the same thing!  
Sally


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree, I don't think I would have coped half as well without you girlies  

How could you even think of wearing of the same thing   what a crime that would be


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

No don't worry Scooby - 500 for each meal x 3 meals a day is 1500 cals plus xenical 3 times a day (lost 3lb this week hurrah!)
Def treat yourself to a new dress Sally 
I'm determined to clean my house from top to bottom this weekend 
Have a nice weekend everyone
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Everyone

Sally ~ Did you get to aerobics or was it just swimming today? Gosh you're putting me to shame!  Your black tie do sounds fun chick, let us know what you dress ya choose, you got anything in mind? Have a nice day with your god daughters. 

Scooby ~ Hey chick, how you doing? Yeah, dp got back last night thanks, Been in Milan with work all wk.. got some nice choccies out of it. I think a handbag and shoes were asking too much.  Hope you're having a nice time at your cousins. Wow christmas pressies - you're organised! But I guess if you don't see them that often you have to be.  I've got this week off (half term) so I might start having a look... Got the feeling it's gonna be here in no time!

Karen ~ Well done on the 3lbs chick! Good going! I'm with you - gonna really clean the house this week, wash the curtains, get the carpets done - well thats the idea, dont know how much I'll get done though! Hate housework with a passion.  Good luck with yours!

Leanne  ~ How are you hun? hope you're doing okay. 

Hi Rainbow, Deb Bee  and rest of the gang. 

Ooh anyone watching x factor tonight? Get quite excited, gonna get in my pj's early and get some nibbles and wine in if anyone fancies it 

love to you all,

Kate. xxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.....  

Hope everyones havin a fab weekend.....  

Katy - Defo up fpr the Pj's and the nibbles yummy, would love the wine...... can't remember last time i had a drink... No work next week just think of the lie ins.....


Scooby - Hope your havin fun at your cousins, and buying Christmas pressies, sooooo organised.. 

Karen - Brill news on the 3lb..  Have you managed to clean the house, I've just done one lot of curtains my dh thinks I'm mad... ..  Whats Xenical...

Sally - All this exercise youll be as thin as a rake.... Sat mornings are for lie ins.... have to admire your stamina...

Leanne - As you say can't believe they didn't pick this up with all the scans!!! hope that your referral comes through quick and that its a mild case, how long have they signed you off work for...

Rainbow - Hows you....

Well am finding work a struggle at mo, dont seem to sleep all night then when its time to get up, I'm fast on... .. Only 2 more weeks at work finish on the 2nd Nov, if i can last that long.... 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend Guys....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Well done you on the weight loss, that's brill       Glad you clarified about the 500 calories I thought it sounded a bit strange 500 all day   with the housework

Katy ~ Hope you enjoyed X Factor, we saw a bit of the dancing last night but mainly High School Musical  I thought it was quite good  Took me back to my childhood we were doing handstands on the lounge wall with the eldest, was funny   with the housework

Sally ~ Hope you had a good day, how was your swimming  Any news on your dress 

Deb Bee ~ How's you  Is everything sorted out for the new arrival  Hope you managed to get some sleep last night 

Rainbow ~ Hope your OK 

Leanne ~ You OK 

Not upto much today, just food shopping then off out tonight

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - swimming was fine. Didn't go to aerobics, but went to have a little look to see how many people were in the class & what they were doing. Ha ha probably not a good idea, all looked a bit fast for me  . Not done any dress shopping yet, might go one night after work, will keep you posted.

Karen - fab news on weight loss.   for this week  

Katy - hope you enjoyed X factor. We've never really watched that, i am a big Strictly Come Dancing fan so that is me sorted for Sat nights  

Deb Bee - only 2 more weeks of work!!!!! When is your due date?

Leanne - hope you are OK. You seeing midwife tomorrow?

Rainbow - you doing OK?

Well, i am off for my gym induction now. Not really that fussed about it as don't think i will use the actual gym bit that much, but think they have to do it for health and safety reasons. Hope they don't make me do anything too energetic!  

Enjoy the food shop Scooby!
Sally
X


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby
Only 4 days to go....just wanted to wish you LOTS OF LUCK and  
Will be thinking of you & really hope all goes well for you this time  
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Scooby
> Only 4 days to go....just wanted to wish you LOTS OF LUCK and
> Will be thinking of you & really hope all goes well for you this time
> Sally
> XX


Sally ~ Thank you so much


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,

how's everyone?
Got some sad news earlier. My sis had an accident and burnt herself badly with some cleaning acid earlier, she was only wearing a nightie so the damage to her tummy is quite bad. She's currently in hospital awaiting a scan to see how far the burn has gone, then she will need some form of surgery. she's single and lives down in Brighton, and although she's got a friend with her, she really needs her family to be there right now, so my parents and I are going down first thing in the morning.

Just wanted to tell you all, as I may be offline for a bit. Luckily for me it's half term so I don't have to worry about work.Just didn't want you to think I'd dissapeared.  

Still thinking of you all,  Scooby If i don't get on, I know it's an important week for you ~ Only 3 days til you start your treatment.Will be thinking of you hun.   And Leanne Hope you're doing ok and that your midwife app went ok earlier.  

Hope everyone else is okay,

Hope to chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Sorry to hear about your sister  Have a safe journey down there and I hope things aren't too bad when you get there. Will be thinking of you

x x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All... 

Katy - Really sorry about your sister, hope the scan turns out not to bad for her, will be thinking of you and wishing your sister a speedy recovery..

Sally - Swimming, not very good at it myself can't even do a width.... , have you started looking for a dress yet...  .. My due date is the 20th Nov....eeekkk....

Leanne - Hows the appt go with the midwife, have you managed to get a quick referral... 

Scooby - Not long now hun, wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle.... .. how you feelin..

Karen - Hows the weight loss going, really admire you for sticking to it, I start a diet in morning and am off it at tea-time.... 

Well better go, supposed to be at work..... 
Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katy - hope your sister gets better soon
Deb Bee - Think i am going to look for a dress tomorrow after work, so will let you know if i have any luck
Just got back from Yoga class - learnt how to be a tree   (stand on 1 leg with arms in the air!)
Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Katy - Really sorry about your sister, hope she is ok  xxx

Scooby - Best of luck for your treatment, I am thinking of you - hope this is your turn 

Leanne - Hope you are ok and taking it easy. 

Deb Bee - 20th Nov wow not long to go but you seem to have been pregnant for absolutely ages! Does it feel like that for you or has it flown by? In answer to your question Xenical are meds that Boots pharmacist prescribes that are supposed to make you poo your pants if you eat too much fat    However I don't know why I bother because carbs are my problem not fats! 

Sally - Good luck with the dress shopping, I treated myself to a new coat today from Wallis 

Hi to everyone I have missed
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Maybe you can use your Yoga tree position as your party piece  Did you have any luck finding a dress 

Katy ~ How's your sister  Thinking of you all 

Karen ~ I know what you mean about carbs, its bread and cakes that is my big downfall  Did you look into those tablets 

 to Deb Bee, Caza, Elliebabe, Pancha, Rach, Rainbow and Leanne. Hope your all OK.

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Not yet thanks Scooby but I will do.  I have just got weighed at Boots today and on my final month of Xenical so will see how that goes, only lost 4lb in 2 months but better than nothing.


Does anyone go on ********? If so, please PM me your details and I will add you as a friend - I have just set myself up this weekend and am really getting into it. It is so daft.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Yes am on ********, will PM you  Its so addictive have been on there all night


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know the appointment went very well and its all systems go    First injection tonight  

Catch you later

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

That's great Scooby, Hope it goes well tonight - I am jealous of your jabbin


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I know you are        I did think of you when I was doing it    I said to DH earlier that I was looking forward to it  

He thinks I have officially lost the plot and the drugs have only just started


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck scooby with the jabbing and a big big good luck with this cycle love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Caza, its lovely to see you posting too  

How's your little ones


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Scooby
Hope jab went OK & sending you lots of   to make this go work for you   (sorry, meant to text you earlier, but had a really busy day at work then went dress shopping)
Found 3 dresses i like, hopefully going back tomorrow with my friend so she can help me decide.....
Sally
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Its that lovely time of the week again Frrriiidddaayyyyyyyyy........ , can't wait for the lie in tomorrow...  and then only next week to work and I'm finished, start Maternity leave.. ... Hope everyones got lots of nice things planned for the weekend, weather not brill but owt beats being a work... 

Karen - Being pregnant seems to have flown by, only now I'm getting tired and very big... .. Think I could do with some Xenical after Beanie has been born to lose my excess weight... . other than that will back at weightwatchers... .. Your 4lbs is better than nothing, your doing really well.. 

Sally - Learnt how to be a tree made me laff  , on one leg think I would have fallen over... .. 3 Dresses thats really good, hope you manage to pick the right one for you today... 

Katy - Hope your sister is doing ok.. 

Scooby - How'd the jab go, was thinkin about you, wishin you all the luck in the world with this cycle.. , are you eating plenty of protein when stimming...

Well gonna go, need something to eat, catch you guys soon..

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank goodness its Friday indeed 

The jab went very well, didn't bleed and wasn't too painful, although did get a nice lump where it had gone    I am going to increase the protein etc when I start stimming but that's not for a couple of weeks yet  

We are off down south this weekend and going to hit the shops at Bluewater  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Got back earlier.. Thank you for all your well wishes about my sister.It means a lot.  She's been released from the burns unit but has to go back every other day for her dressings changed, and then she will have to have some skin grafts in a week or 2.It was sulfuric acid she spilt on herself, managed to get it all over her body,(just a splash on her face) the burns are horrific, but she's gonna be ok. Didnt want to leave her,as she cant do anything for herself but back to work on monday.  probably go back down next weekend if not before. It's just so far away. 

Anyways, had a quick read through what you ladies have been up to...

Scooby ~ How are you feeling? Sending you lots and lots of luck    Have a nice time down at Bluewater..are you clothes shopping or christmas shopping? 

Sally ~ How are you hun? Hope you manage to decide on a dress today. Let us know what it's like! How's the yoga going? Learnt any more interesting poses?!

Karen  ~ Well done on the 4lbs hun! Thats great news. Yeah I love my carbs too. Went for allergy testing last week though and she said I was intolerant to wheat!  That means cutting out all my faves - bread, cakes, biscuits. Don't think I'll be sticking to that diet! 

Deb Bee ~ Wow, only one week to go at work! Is everything packed and ready to go? So exciting!

Leanne  ~ How are you at the minute? Do hope everthing's okay. 

Hi to the rest of the gang,

So tired, just haven't stopped all week. Really need an early night. At least we put the clocks back tonight so we'll all get an extra hour in bed. He. 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Glad to hear your sisters on the mend, it must be so hard though being such a distance away  We went Christmas shopping in Bluewater but didn't get a right lot  Got a few bits for me   that aren't for Christmas and have given him some ideas although he is really good and I love the surprises  Meant to ask how do you know that you have got a wheat intolerance 

Sally ~ Did you sort out your dress  Hope you have had a good weekend. What culinary delights you got this week 

Karen ~ You addicted to ******** yet  You had a good weekend 

Deb Bee ~ Just think this time next week you won't be dreading the Monday morning feeling, you will be a lady of leisure  Hope this week sails by for you.


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby,,

Yeah it's difficult being far away from my sis   keep ringing her constantly to check she's okay..My parents are going back down on Tuesday to look after her, so I'm sure she'll be fine. 

Ooh what bits did you get for yourself then? Not more handbags, surely?   Was it busy down at Bluewater? 

Re the wheat intolerance..I had what's called a Natt scan done last week at a complementary health clinic. Was really interesting. They test you for lots of common intolerances. Mine showed up to be a wheat sensitivity amongst others. I guess it does explain all the bloating I get.  The lady then sent a list to me of what I can and can't eat... too restrictive for my liking though.. I love me carbs!   Might just cut down on them slightly and see if I improve!  

K. xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

got some new knickers, DH brought me one of those bears from the Bear Factory, no handbags didn't see any that I liked      Although have got my eye on one in House of Fraser  

Sounds interesting but I couldn't give up biscuits and bread either


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Katy - Glad your sis is a bit better, sounds like a very nasty accident, hope she gets well soon xxx  I try and live without bread and cakes all week as my tum swells up if I eat them but at weekends I scoff them and suffer the consequences! 

Scooby - I have put my cats on ******** now, yes I am feeling urges to get addicted. It is such a slow site though. Every other website is fast on my laptop as it is brand new, but ******** takes ages for each page to load. 
How is your jabbin going?

Sally - Found any sexy dresses yet for your posh dooo? 

Deb Bee - Oooh not long for you and then you can go on lovely maternity leave. 

Has anyone heard from Leanne lately, send her my love if you do.
Can't believe how fast this weekend has gone. I am working Mon, Tues and Weds this week, got Thurs and Fri off although I am going to nip into work Friday morning to send some monthly reports. But I have a nice long weekend to look forward to. 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Glad its not just me I find ******** so slow too  Its pretty addictive though  Jabbing is going fine, had a little bleeder last night but apart from that its been plain sailing 

Love to you all best get on with some work 

x x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All  

Last week at work yippeee is all I can say, am absolutely pooped   will be nice not to get out of bed early next week, still need to finish beanies room so dh needs to get a crack on... , hope you all had a good weekend...

Scooby - Shopping did you buy anything for xmas... aawwhhh DH buying you a bear from the bear factory there lovely aren't they how romantic...  you up early workin..

Katy - Gosh your sister really has been through the mill, its difficult being away and being at hand, hope everything goes ok for her.. 

Sally - Did you pick a dress with your friend, or did you buy them all.... 

Karen - Not long till your long weekend... , are you doing anything special or just relaxing...

Well better do some work myself catch you guys later..
luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Deb Bee
How have you/are you decorating the baby's room?

I am just having a long weekend because my lovely DH has got a new job - he leaves his old job on Weds 31st, starting new one on Mon 5th. So we are having a couple of days off together. Nothing planned, just lazing about watching DVDs etc hopefully. 
I've now booked Monday off as well so I can take him to work on his first day as he will have to pick up his new company car at work on his first day. 
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello everyone
I hate Mondays.....  Can't wait for Friday  
Well i have sort of got my dress sorted. My friend didn't really help because she liked them all.....so decided to let her husband have the casting vote but we didn't want to take his advice so i have bought 2 of them to try on at home and take my time deciding  .
And i think i have decided now. One was from Coast and the other one was from Next. Both completely different to each other, but i think i have decided on the Next one (much cheaper too which is good!!!) I wasn't sure because its strapless & i don't normally feel comfortable in anything like that as i think its going to fall down! But i have tried it with that tape stuff you can get & it feels quite secure!

Scooby - sounds like jabs are going OK. Sending you lots of    

Katy - sounds like your sister is slowly on the mend. Doesn't sound very nice but at least your parents can go back down to see her.

Karen - long weekend sounds nice! Hope your DH job goes OK

Deb Bee - enjoy your last week at work, then get those feet up  

Leanne - not heard from you in a while. Hope you are doing OK?

Anyway, best go and eat some tea now

Sally
XX

PS Are we meeting up before Xmas?? Should we suggest dates soon in case people are busy going to parties & things?? I can start to organise if you want....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Sounds like your dress is sorted  I know what you mean about the tit tape but it does hold things securely I have used it before  Yes think we should put some dates forward and if you don't mind organising things that will be great. I don't want to take on too much with tx and all, sure you will understand 

Karen ~ Hope you have a nice few days off with DH.

Katy ~ Hope your sister is OK today. How are you doing  Any news on your notes 

Deb Bee ~ Only 4 more days to go   

Love to all


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - definately undertsand! If you want to let me know when you think EC / Test date might be then will avoid those as well  
SallyXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Will send some dates through to you  Thank you


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Sally I will look forward to it
I will organise the one after that - honest!


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,,










How is everyone tonight?

Scooby ~ How are you hunny? Glad to hear the jabs are going okay. Hope you haven't got any nasty side effects. have you got a scan soon to see if things are nice and quiet? I always find that the time goes really fast during treatment, and before you know it it's the 2ww and then it just draaaags!  

Sally ~ wow both dresses sound really nice. I like the sound of the Next one.You will look gorgeous.  Thanks for organising our next meet. Are we thinking of end Nov/early dec? Looking forward to it already!

Deb Bee ~ Ooh just seen your ticker - 19 days to go! Wow that's coming round quick. What colour scheme have you gone for in the nursery then chick? Hope you managed to get it finished soon. 

Karen ~ How's you hun? Are you looking forward to your long weekend? Sounds great just chilling and watching dvds. DH will be nice and relaxed to start his new job. 

Hi Leanne ~ not heard from you in a while. Hope you're okay hun. 

Hi to the rest of the gang

Thanks agin for all the well wishes about my sister. I'm pleased to say she's doing well. Her skin grafts are likely to be at the weekend, and they've said she will heal really well from them, and thenit's just a matter of re cuperating and resting and she will be fine. So really chuffed. 

Can I just ask you all a quick question re. blood tests...Where did your hubbies get tested for karyotype? It's on the request form that Care have sent out, dont think gp will do this..can you have it done at the clinic?? Just wondering! Still waiting for my notes.  Rang them on Monday and they said they should arrive in the next week. Hmm! 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Got a couple of bruises but apart from that am doing OK ta    DH might say I am having "moments"     Haven't got a scan for another week but am seriously hoping that ^AF^ shows up in the meantime    I hate the  it really is the worst part and you feel so helpless  

So glad to hear that your sister is on the mend, it must be such a worrying time for you and your family.  Are you going back down this week 

I can't remember about the karyotype, what's it for   I know any tests he had were done at LGI and CARE just got a copy of the results.  Sorry that's not much help  

Can't believe how many lollies we have got left, last year we ran out but this year we haven't had that many    Anyone for a lollie 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a quickie 
Happy Halloween girls
I've been at Banbury cricket club dressed as a witch all day for a daft work thing! 

Katy - When we were referred for ICSI my gyno at Pinderfields sent DH for a karyotype blood test at Pinderfields but the sample had to be done before a certain time of day so it could be sent over to LGI for testing.  Then the results hadn't come through before we had our Care appointment so we had to chase them and there were concerns Pinderfields/LGI had lost the results for a while as it had been 12 weeks and was supposed to only take 6 weeks. 
Care offered to do the test if they couldn't find the results but they turned up in time. 
So I reckon your GP or a gyno could send you for them free but would take weeks - or Care would do them quicker - not sure how much it costs
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Katy
I think when we had the Karyotype test done, our first clinic did it (that was a private go so we paid for it)
Seem to remember the consultant saying the GP might not do it as "std" (but don't take my word for it)
Also it took 6-8 weeks for the result - not because they were slow but because that is apparently how long the actual test bit of it takes....
Hope that helps
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the replies.Gosh didn't realise it took so long for the results to come back.  Asked at my GP's earlier if they do the test and they said no..  so I guess I'll ask if Care will do it.Not really sure what it's for? Also what about hubbie's sa's? do Care like to have one done there? Oh dear, nosey so and so aren't I?  Got our app there in 2 weeks. Finally! 

Hope you're all well?

Aye Scooby pass us some lollies. you got any drumstick ones?  Yum

K 
xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ If you PM me your address I will put you some lollies in the post seriously we have far too many. Please help me out  We moved DH's  from LGI to Care. We have now been asked if we want to put a sample on ice at LGI. We have decided that we won't as we haven't needed it yet and we think its just a way for them to get some money out of us 

Have you managed to get hold of your notes from Jimmy's 

Can someone do me an  dance as I need AF soooooooooooooooon

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooby - just drive past castleford and you will get AF as my pre menstrual feelings are so serious today! They will pull you into sync with me - All I want is bacon frazzles, sleep, chocolate and violence!  I don't know how to do an AF dance or I would do one for you - is it lots of little faces/icons dancing!?  and do you have to use particular ones?   You can have a trio of AF witches for now until you teach me how to make a proper dance -      

Katy - I think the karyotype test just tests your DH has got the right number of chromosomes. They look at them under a microscope to see if there are any abnormalities (bits moved round/missing/extra etc). That sort of thing can stop them pairing up with your chromosomes properly when the eggs fertilise and the embies divide.  When we got DHs result all it said was "normal male"  - mmmm thanks! although worth waiting 12 weeks for I suppose.
Care accepted our Jimmy's SA (and the previous 2) as latest one was within 3 months so they didn't make him do another.  


Sally, Deb Bee,  Hello how are you today? xxx

I am having a war online with my DH so must get back to it - We are playing Civilisation IV .....Just building up my troops     

Love Karen


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh and I think karyotype test also sees if there is any male chromosome problem that may be passed onto a male child but I looked it up and the chances were teeny tiny. Think they just recommend the test so you are fully informed.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah the penny has dropped now its the chromosone test  DH had this done at LGI and it took 8 weeks 

Karen ~ Yes its just lots of smilies  but thanks for the 

Bacon frazzles ~ love em


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - sending you some      vibes!!
Mine turned up yesterday - 35 day cycle since bio-chem....thought it was never going to turn up as i am normally 26-28 days!
So maybe i can send you some vibes through cyberworld..... 
Sally
XX
Hi to everyone else, off to bed now as really tired. Chat to you all tomorrow....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I wouldn't worry about  being late mine was over 6 weeks late  I thought she had lost her way, well it looks like she still might have 

Karen ~ Hope your enjoying your time off 

Katy ~ Any news from your sister  Thinking of you daily  You off to see her this weekend 

Deb Bee ~ Horray its your last day  You must be so relieved  What you got planned for next week then 

We are starting decorating tomorrow, have got 2 bedrooms left to do so thought we best make a start. I love decorating but can't be doing with all the preparation find it really boring. Also I like to see quick results and DH has me sanding down woodwork and then undercoating ........... I just prefer to slap the colour on  

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

you sound like me Scooby - don't bother with the preparation / dust sheets - just get on with it!! 
S
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

He's up there now doing the preparation.  I am downstairs watching Ugly Betty from last week      

I will paint the ceilings tomorrow  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello All!


Scooby ~ Hows the painting coming on? What colours ya gone for? Did af turn up hun? She's always late when we need her..flipping typical.  

Sally ~ Did you get a lie in today. Hope you're ok and that af is being kind to you.  

Karen ~ Thank you for your help with the karyotype tests. Honestly all this stuff we have to go through..and changing clinics..my minds all frazzled all over again! How's the pmt going? You made me laugh saying you need bacon frazzles, chocolate, sleep and er...violence!!  

Deb Bee ~ Yay! You've officially finished! Just think of all those lie ins you can have! Well till beanies here anyway!   Hope you're ok. 

Hi to Leanne, If you're reading this hope you're okay.  

Its just a quick one as I am setting off for Brighton soon, just for a couple of days. My sis had her skin grafts yesterday and is in a lot of pain but she's fine and on the mend.  

Hope you all have lovely weekends, Chat when I get back.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Everyone 

Hope you are all OK & having nice weekends.

Well thought i had better get on with suggesting some dates for our Xmas Meet  , so we can get something booked!
Let me know if any of these dates suit....

 Friday 14th December
 Saturday 15th December
 Any weekday night w/c 17th December
 Friday 21st December
 Saturday 22nd December

Shall we stick to Xscape? Seems to be OK for everyone  

Anyway let me know if any of these are OK

Leanne - if you are reading this, hope you are OK & would love to see you if you can make any of these dates  

Enjoy your Sunday, we are off to a bonfire party tonight.

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

Katy ~ Hope you have a safe journey down to your sisters. Hope she is feeling better.

Sally ~Hope you have a good bonfire party, I love those where you have baked tatties on the bonfire  Any weekday night w/c 17th December will probably be OK, if this gets the majority vote then I shall make sure I am home or Friday 21st December and Saturday 22nd December. Xscape is fine for me 

Karen ~ Have you been making the most of your days off  You still addicted to ********  Your cats look gorgeous 

Deb Bee ~ Lady of leisure now, bet your soooooooooooooooooo glad you haven't got to go to work tomorrow 

 to Rainbow, Caza, Elliebabe, Leanne and anyone else I have missed


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a flying visit - yes still suffering from severe PMT  he he he    I have got a Sunday dinner cooking at the moment - we are having it as an evening meal - All I have eaten today is choc cake, crisps and toast so I had best eat lots of veg to make up for it  

I can make any day except Sat 15th Dec as that is my works christmas party 

I prefer any weeknight w/c 17th Dec or Friday 21st Dec

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.. 

Hope everyone had a fab halloween its my dhs birthday so he always gets dressed up and goes out trick or treating with my brothers children...   Sorry not been around for a couple of days ended up at hospital as I wasn't well got to go back Tuesday for some more blood tests... but feelin ok at mo...

Katy - Hope your sister is feelin better, she must be one tough cookie with the skin grafts, so i hope she feels better soon..

Sally how did the Bonfire go, did you have lots of burgers and toffee.. , sounds like your gettin the xmas bash organised.... soon be here very scary.... 

Karen - Hows the days off going, don't they fly by.... hope you and dh have managed to to chill and watch dvds....  hope the job goes well tomorrow...  still got pmt is dh suffering.... 

Scooby - Hows the decorating going, have to say a girl after my own heart just slap the stuff on, we painted Beanie nursery cream anyone would think it was a military operation with the preparation side.... 

Leanne - Hope your ok... 

Well no WORK tomorrow can hardly believe it... , never not worked so will seem really strange not going in... dh told me to relax, but think I may have to clean the bathroom..... 

Catch you later..

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ Is everything OK  Hope your DH has had a good birthday 

Karen ~ Sunday dinner sounds lovely. Was watching one of Nigella's older programmes on Sky yesterday and she did the huge yorkshire pudding and then put double cream and golden syrup on it, it looked lovely, defiantely one to try 

xxxx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
So Sorry ive not been around for a while                    
Doesnt look like i'll need to be on FF anymore! Darling DP has cancelled on me again!!!
Thinking of you all 
Rainbow xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rainbow ~ I don't know what has gone on but I am thinking of you    Here if you ever need to chat. Take care of yourself. x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Rainbow - like Scooby has said, talk to us if you need to  

Scooby - has AF turned up yet??

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry just a flying visit 

Sally  ~ No it hasn't am gonna phone the clinic today.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

wow it's quiet on here, where is everyone?

Hope you're all ok?

Deb Bee ~ Gosh hope you're ok chick? How did the blood tests go? Hope you're putting your feet up and relaxing and not cleaning any bathrooms.  Let us know how you are hun.

Scooby ~ Has the witch turned up yet?  Did you ring the clinic? Hope you're okay.  Yum that yorkie pud sounds delicious. Have you tried it yet?

Sally ~ Thank you for organising our Christmas do.  Most dates are fine with me so I will go with the flow. Yeah Xscape is good for me too. Looking forward to it already. How's work going? You putting the last touches to the new batch of WW meals?! 

Karen  ~ How ya doing? Hope the pmt has subsided now hun. How are your little cats doing? How have they been with the fireworks? Mine has been a quivering wreck under the sofa! Felt so sorry for her. 

Rainbow ~ So sorry to read your news. Hope that you are doing okay, and like the others have said we're always here if you need to talk. Big Hugs. 

Well my notes have finally arrived. Hurray! It only took 5 weeks   Going to get them sent off to Care, we've got our app there next week. 

Finished work early today, so I've been on a cleaning mission, My windows are sparkling and the kitchen floor's never looked so clean. Just thinking about tea.. cooking for my dad too as my mums still down in Brighton and well, he needs a bit of looking after. Bless. x

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well how about Friday 21st December then?
Any preferences on where to eat? Probably going to be busy I guess so i'll try an book something this weekend

Not stopping on long as really tired (was the work do with my new dress last night....went to bed at 3am this morning & was up for 7am!!!  )
Also had review with Care yesterday. Basically can go again in Jan or Feb. He has suggested doing the short protocal if i want (because i said i found the LP really heavy going) - he thinks i will respond just as well.

Hope you are all OK
Will be back on tomorrow when i can actually type properly  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

[fly]*Good Morning *   [/fly]

Been laying in bed listening to the wind  it sounds mega  out there, so pleased we don't have to go out till lunchtime.

*Katy* ~ Sounds like your sister is still making good progress, must be such a relief  No haven't tried the Yorkshire Pudding desert yet, have been away with work all week and only just got back late last night. We are off out tonight for a Thai with FIL as he is over and then out with the Yorkie Girls tomorrow for drinks and Curry then have promised DH if the painting is finished by Saturday then we will go out for a drive in the Dales and have a pub lunch, so it looks like we are on target 

*Sally* ~ Friday 21st December is fine with me  Am happy to go with the flow on where to eat  How did your "do" go  Drink plenty 

*Karen* ~ How's you  Still got lots of chocolate cravings  Hope the PMT has gone but cravings have stayed 

*Deb Bee* ~ How's you  Let us know that your still OK 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay It's Friday!! Thank God I'm whacked! 

Scooby~ Yeah It's real windy over here too,apparently we were on flood alert last night!  Thankfully we never saw anything, just hope other parts of the country were as lucky.  Wow sounds like you've been mega busy. Those meals out sounds scrummy..Love Thai and pub lunches are fab too. How's the painting coming on? How did you get on at hosp today? Hope everything went well.

Sally  ~ Hope you're feeling better now, so how did your works do go? Any scandal or gossip?  He He. Glad your review went well. If you cycle again in Jan or Feb we might be cycle buddies!  Thanks again for organising our meal.. I'm pretty easy when it comes to grub.. What are the options again at Xscape??

Whats everyone got planned for their weekends? I think I'm gonna make a start on my crimbo shopping..  normally pretty organised but with all this flying up and down to Brighton I just haven't had the chance. 

Big Hello to everyone

Lotsa love,

Katy. X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one to let you know that it went well today, have got 2 follicles that we are waiting to pop  and then my lining needs to think down a bit more so will carry on down regging till next week.

Katy ~ Just got one more coat to do tomorrow then carpets are going down on Monday

Right must go and get ready

Love to you all


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello my dearies
How are you all? Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, no reason except me being lazy and going to bed early, but I missed you  

Hi Scooby - I am funny about Yorkshire puds - I adore them but I see them as purely savoury so gravy only for me! I am the same with pancakes and will only eat pancakes with gravy, never as sweet - makes my DH feel sick when I have pancakes with bisto on shrove tuesdays while he is having them with lemon and sugar 
Hope you are feeling ok with your downregging, roll on next week and I am thinking of you  xxx 

Hi Katy - I know what you mean, I am worn out too and looking forward to a good lie in tomorrow. Hope the floods stay away for you. It has been freezing today with those icy winds.  Can't believe you are starting crimbo shopping...I always brave Leeds City Centre on the last possible shopping day and get everything in one go. Hope your sis is doing well. 

Hi Sally - Yes thank you for arranging our night out, Fri 21st is great for me too. I don't mind where we go.  We ate at Chiquitos last night which is nice.  Ask is still a favourite, Frankie and Benny's again would be nice, there is also Nando's and a couple of others.

Well my AF has been and gone (only lasts 2-3 days lucky me) but I am still eating rubbish. Approx 11 days until I next get weighed at Boots so I had better pull myself together or I will be busting out of my Christmas party dress. I think I will start being good again on Monday! 

Sally and Katy - We may all be having our next try at the same time in Jan/Feb - that will be nice xxx 
Scooby will hopefully already be sorted by then  

Rainbow - Hope you are ok - so sorry to hear things not going well for you at the moment. We are here if you want to talk. Nice to see you back on here. 

Deb Bee - Don't you dare be cleaning - a bit of dust is good for the immune system is what I always say  
I hope you are well and that your blood tests came out ok. Aw it must be so exciting with your nursery and maternity leave due to start. Hope you are relaxing and enjoying every minute. 

Hi to anyone I have missed
Have a lovely weekend
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Guess who couldn't sleep in this morning   Had a lovely meal last night, but by heck it was freezing last night 

Karen  ~ I couldn't eat savory pancakes with gravy  There is a place at Centre Parcs that only does pancakes both sweet and savoury, its just a tad weird for me, I am with your DH lemon and sugar for me please  Haven't tried the yorkie pud receipe will wait until I do a roast beef and might just leave one pudding for pudding, will let you know, it might be the way forward  Don't blame you starting on Monday enjoy the weekend and then back to it. Why is it so difficult 

Katy ~  Christmas Shopping I seem to have done the majority of mine, I don't like rushing around last minute I normally end up forgetting someone 

Sally ~ Are we saying Friday 21st December is a definate   Don't mind where we go although am not too impressed with Nando's  Not sure what Ma Potters is like either, but will go with the majority vote  You still doing your tree impressions 

Deb Bee ~ Hope your OK and enjoyed your first week of maternity leave 

Hope you all have lovely weekends, catch you soon.

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

PANCAKES WITH GRAVY??

Sorry Karen but only sweet will do 

Well looks like the 21st is OK with everyone. Will try and book something today....its the last Sat before Xmas so fingers crossed we will get in somewhere....will avoid Nando's but anywhere else seems to be OK 

Karen - Hope you have had a nice lie in. Was it this week your DH started his new job? Hope it went OK 

Scooby - Hope you have a nice curry tonight & not feeling too bad with you DR drugs 

Katy - Good luck with your Xmas shopping. I was thinking about starting but not sure if i can be bothered yet 

Deb Bee - Hope you are feeling OK & enjoyed your first week of mat leave 

Rainbow - if you are still reading this, hope you are OK. If you want to come to our Xmas meal - no probs, just let us know (even if you are not having treatment / things are on hold - doesn't matter, would still be nice to meet you) 

Leanne - I know we ahve not heard from you in ages (hope you are OK), but if you want to come on the 21st would be really nice to see you 

Well, we are seeing the counsellor at Care in Dec. At our review we discussed doner sperm as an option. Basically we will have our next go with DH sperm, but Dr Shaker did feel that if that is another BFN, then doner sperm will improve our chances of success....Not too much of a surprise as we had thought this anyway, but still a bit hard to get your head around.
DH is actually more OK with it than I am. Anyway, will cross that bridge when we come to it as they say! 

Right better go and get dressed - off to have my hair cut this morning 

Enjoy your weekends
Sally
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
I have booked Chiquitos for Fri 21st @ 8pm - we ate there last night so thought while i was there i would book something  

Hope you are all OK

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

That's great thanks Sally. Looking forward to it xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Sally ~ Hope you had a nice meal last night  

 Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All..... 

Sorry not been around for a few days been feelin abit rough, and tired but can't sleep with the bump or should i say mountain.....  went for another scan last week and beanie is now well over 9lbs according to the hospital so they don't really want me to go that much over my due date.... , so scaring myself to death now.....


Sally - Sounds like you've got the xmas meal booked  , am sure it will be a cracker no pun intended... .. hope the haircut went ok....  just re dyed mine to cover the grey in case i never get the chance again.... .. hope your next cycle is the one hun, bet you can't wait....


Katy - Glad your sister seems to be making progress  , ber your worn out going back and forth... Xmas shopping am normally sorted now, but haven't done hardly any, just my neices everyone else can have money... 


Karen - Hope you managed to get your lie in... , why is losing weight ssooooooo hard will be willing you on tomorrow for you to get back on track, i know how hard it is, but sure you will look super in your party dress.. 

Scooby - Another week of downregging will you have another scan next week then, which nurse have you been seeing at care... Painting all done i hope ready for your carpets to go down tomorrow have you done the whole house... 


Rainbow - Sorry to hear your dh has pulled out again, were all here if you need to chat, or rant and rave...

Leanne - Hope your ok... 

Well better go dh has made me a drink and a biccie so will catch you all soon, hi to anyone I've missed..

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ Glad to hear your doing OK. I was shocked at over 9 lbs   are you trying everything now to bring the labour on  I am at LGI for this go as its our free go, and they have been OK much to my relief


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lovlies,

Deb Bee ~ ooh 9lbs!! That's made my eyes water!  No wonder you're feeling rough chick! Only 7 days to go...I guess you're hoping beanie turns up any day now then! do let us know how you're getting on. So excited for you! 

Scooby ~ Glad to hear things are going ok at LGI.. you haven't seen that nasty Doc around have you?  When is your next scan then hun? Hope you're feeling ok in yourself. I always feel really tired when I'm d/regging.  Hope you enjoyed your meals out this wkend. Did you get to the dales yesterday? My crimbo shopping went well ta, well made a start on it anyways! 

Sally  ~ Thanks for booking our table, haven't been to Chiquitos in ages. Really looking forward to seeing you all again.  How'd the haircut go? Mine really needs a good trim, it's just finding the time to fit it in!  Did you make a start on the xmas shopping yet? 

Karen ~ Have you managed to get back on track with the dieting today then? Deb Bee's right it's just so difficult. But you've done really well so far,and you will look fabulous in your party dress. 

Leanne ~ Haven't heard from you in ages, Do hope you and bubs are ok? 

Rainbow ~ Hope you're okay chick, and like the others have said you're more than welcome to join us for our crimbo meet. 

Hope everyone else is ok,,

Not feeling too great today. Think I'm coming down with that stinking cold thats going round. Going to get a nice cuppa to warm me up.

Chat to you all soon,

Love, Katy. xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~  lots of Vitamin C and you might shift it quicker. Is it this week your appointment at Care  No signs of that nasty woman as yet thank goodness. Yes we got out yesterday and walked for just under an hour and a half and then went to the pub for Carvery and pudding  Have made a fatile mistake and made some cookies that were recommended and they are just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice. Ended up making 2 batches on Saturday so have got over 40 cookies  and I just keep munching on them  Back on Friday for a scan, so hopefully those 2 follicles will have gone.

Karen ~ Hope your doing better than me on the diet front  Am just having some homemade Carrot and Coriander soup, it fills you up and not that many calories, so more room for cookies  

Sally ~ You pleased with your hair  Have booked my appointment just before Christmas so hopefully will know one way or the other if I can have colour put in.

Deb Bee ~ Hope your taking it nice and easy lady. Any signs yet 

Love to everyone


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby,

Thanks for the hug chick. Yeah I'm trying to up my vit C intake..eating lots of satsumas.Well eating lots of everything really. Isnt it true you've got to feed a cold?!    Pass us some cookies over then hun..What flavour are they?

Ooh Carrot and coriander..one of my faves. Is it the Covent Garden one?

Glad to hear things are going ok with you. Hopefully on fri those 2 pesky follies will have gone.  Have you got any provisional dates for e/c yet?  
Yeah my appt is on wednesday.Looking forward to it but feel a bit nervous too, like a newbie all over again.  Sure I'll be okay though.  

Lotsa love. X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Am sure you will be fine on Wednesday, they are just so lovely at Care. No soup is homemade  Cookies are double chocolate, they are Nigella cookies and there is lots of chocolate in them 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Yum - those cookies sound really nice Scooby! Might have to get the recipe off you - actually if they are Nigella might have it...
Katy, hope your cold is not making you feel too bad. I had one last week, just got the cough now which is annoying at night time cos it keeps me awake  
Deb Bee - hope you are OK. Any signs yet....?!!
Karen - hope your week is going OK

Well I am OK, been really busy with work, was away Mon night, away 2 nights next week i think & then again the week after.
Be Christmas before i bloomin know it!

Anyway off to eat my tea

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone.

Hope you're all okay.

Sally ~ Wow you do sound busy. Where have you been with work? Anywhere nice? Yeah the cold is just about gone. Dp got it now only it's man flu.  How are you feeling?

Scooby ~ How are you hun? Good luck for your scan tomorrow.    Let us know how you get on.

Hi Deb Bee ~ ooh it's gone quiet! Any news?! Hope you're well. 

Hi Karen  ~ How are you today? How's the diet going? 

Leanne  ~ Still thinking about you all the time and hoping everything's ok.

Rainbow ~ How are you hun?

Well, Had my appt at Care yesterday and you ladies were right they really are lovely people.  Mr Shaker was great, really put us at ease. Were hoping to start in Jan, just after New Year. Trying to fit the 2ww in with half term in Feb!  Were gonna be on a whole heap of different drugs this time, so I might be asking you all for help!! Has anyone taken Gonal f for stimming before? I'm just used to menopur. Mr Shaker said we can decide which one to go for.Yikes. Also, do you ring up for that nurse appt yourself? and how long do you leave between making the app and wanting to start treatment if that makes sense?! 

Also, did/are you/dh taking supplements in the run up to and during treatment? Did you take whey to go shakes? Change your diet/become more healthy and cut out alcohol? Sorry! We did all of the above on for all our ivfs and just wondering how much impact it really has. I guess anything that makes you healthier anyway is good. 

Thanks chicks. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ So glad your appointment went well, was reliefed to get your text yesterday. I knew you would like him, there's nothing not to like  Sorry haven't used Gonal F but I know someone that has so if you need any questions answering then PM me and I will find out for you. I am doing the shakes, I did them last time so will do them again. I also ate lots of brazil nuts and drunk pineapple juice. We also eat alot of organic food, well as much as possible and try and eat healthy although still have takeaways or meals out a couple of times a week. Its a bit difficult for me whilst working away but I do try. We also take a variety of vitamins and minerals   I could go on.

There is a book by Marilyn Glenville that I would highly recommend getting. Its not at all boring like some of them and I found it really helpful. Let me know if you want to know what its called.

 to everyone else, will do some more personals soon


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

So, so sorry that ive been awol and not posted for ages. Ive been really poorly with morning sickness and have just been coming home from work and going straight to bed - i feel absolutely worn out at the moment.
I had a scan on wednesday and both twins seem to be doing fine - both had done plenty of growing and the sonographer even reckoned she could tell what were having - she thinks we've got a girl and a boy. It was only a 12 week scan though so i'll get it double checked at my 20 week scan.
Ive ordered myself a doppler today because im still a bit paranoid that its all gonna go wrong after all the bleeding and being told my wombs a funny shape - hoping it'll help me relax a bit.

Hope you are all doing ok - i'll try to have a read back at the weekend and catch up with what you're all up to.
Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Leanne!

Wow it's so nice to see you posting and to hear from you.   We've all missed you so much. Sorry to hear that you've been feeling so rough.   Hopefully the sickness might fade a bit now you've reached the 12 wk stage? Although I know twinnies can mean quite a bit of sickness for mummy!!   Glad your 12 wk scan went well and that bubs are growing nicely - wow a little boy and girl that would be fantastic!

Hope you're putting your feet up and resting whenever you can.  

Hope to hear from you again soon chick.
Take Care.
Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby,

Glad to hear it's not just me taking all the vits and shakes etc!   It's good to feel you're doing all you can though isn't it? Yeah we try to eat organic when we can, but like you we have the odd take away/junk food. A girl's gotta have a few treats!   What supplements are you taking if you dont mind me asking? I'm taking the usual pro natel and co enzyme q10. Take flax oil too when I can remember. Trying to get dp to take a multi vit/wellman, he's not too bad as long as the tablets aren't too big!! Oh Dear.  

I think I might have the Marilyn Glenville book...is it the one with the blue cover? If it's the one I'm thinking of ..yeah it's very good. Got the Zita west one too which is fab. Thinking of ordering some of her DHA tabs, but don't want to start rattling! 

Katy.  
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Word of warning do not put your DP on Marilyn Glenville vitamins they are huge and my DH used to get them stuck in his throat   I changed him to the Zita West ones and he is much happier not. Also the Marilyn Glenville one's used to turn his wee bright yellow   I don't do the shakes until I start stimms which  I can start today 

I take the Sanatogen Pro Natal, Co Enzyme and then some others than aren't in the Pro Natal tablets.

Yes it is the same book, I found it really informative. Have also got the Zita West book too 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Well its good news and bad.  My lining is great but I have still got those 2 follicles so am going back in at lunchtime to have them drained under general anaesthetic.  To say I am peeing my pants is an understatement    

Thanks for all your well wishes

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Got back to hospital and was told that what they had been telling me were follicles were actually cysts    I was shocked and that put the fear of god into me.  Anyway they have drained them and sent the samples away, standard procedure.  It was soooooooooooooooooo painful, was almost in tears.  Can hardly walk at the moment due to the pain    feeling right sorry for myself.  Got lots of drugs for the pain.  Good news is that I can start my stims on Sunday


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Oh my goodness.You poor thing what a day you've had.   So sorry to hear what you've had to go through. Hope the pains not too bad hun, Snuggle up tonight with a hot water bottle and take it easy.   

But great news about the stimms! Roll on Sunday, you've waited long enough! 

Bring on that bfp!!!      

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy   ~ I was just so shocked when they mentioned cysts   it kind of panicked me.  Have been taking it easy.  DH is out tonight so got control of the remote and the Ben & Jerry's     

What plans you got for the weekend 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies - weekend again hurrah!

Scooby - You poor thing, hope you are ok. Sounds awful.  Bloomin' cysts, that's all you need  

Leanne - So glad to find out you are ok, we were all worried about you xxx  

Katy - Told you Doc Shaker was lovely didn't we, glad your appointment went well. 

Deb Bee - Not long to go, how exciting!  I was 9lb 7oz when I was born and my mum was only just aged 17 (by 3 weeks!)    Makes my eyes water - but my mumsy was fine and went on to have more! so am sure you will be ok  

Question for you - Doesn't Care Sheffield ever do blastocysts? Do you have to go to Nottingham for that? Just wondering that's all.

Hi to everyone I have missed
Have a lovely weekend
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah its the weekend 

Hi Karen   Not sure about blasts, never really looked into it.  I know that they do 3 day transfers.  Might be worth talking to Dr Shaker about it, if your wanting to take them to blasts.  We have always been too scared just in case you end up with nothing  

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scooby xxx

Went to bed last night and thought "hang on I haven't said hi to Sally!"

So Hi Sally - Hope your working away is ok and that you are well

Lots of love
Karen


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

PS I am in a right mood at the moment

Just changed my profile to say we've been TTC for 3 years which made me miserable

Failed again on this dieting - been stuck over BMI 30 for over a year now - Most of the time I'm happy as I am - I am a size 18 with F boobs so what!? I am curvy and healthy -I only feel pressured into losing more weight for treatment. Did you see the news where they were saying obese mums are less fertile and more risky for the baby - then in the next days report it is fine for pregnant ladies to binge drink - what! 

I must have that seasonal affective disorder 

Well we are going out tonight for my mums birthday so I plan to get drunk as a skunk and that will make me feel better (not in the morning mind you   ) 

OK feel better now - rant over
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I don't come on here for a day and a half and look what happens - Scooby ends up with follicles that are actually cysts then has them drained all in the same day   Scooby - Hope you are OK & the pain has eased off - I don't know, as if you haven't got enough to deal with, but great news you can start stimming tomorrow   Here is some    to start you off with!

Karen - you are forgiven for forgetting me!!!   Have a drink for me tonight. I know its easier said than done, but you shouldn't put yourself under all this pressure....I think you look great  

Katy - Glad your appt went well, me, you & Karen will probably end up being cycle buddies in the new year   So here is some     for each of us!

Leanne - great to hear from you. Relieved to know things are OK - as Karen said we have been worried about you. Hope you feel a bit better soon  

Deb Bee - hope you are feeling OK  

Well, I am so glad its the weekend. This week has been so busy & next week is even busier so need to seriously re-charge my batteries  
Been to Meadowhall this morning to take the "other" dress back that i didn't end up wearing for that do. Started a bit of christmas shopping but didn't really get alot cos nothing took my fancy - hate it when that happens  

Anyway, hope you all have nice weekends
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Girlies,

scooby  ~ How are you feeling today? Hope the pain has gone. Glad to hear you took it easy last night. You excited for tomorrow then?    coming your way. xxx

Karen ~ You rant away hun. It's only natural to feel like crap sometimes.The amount off sh#t we have to go through.  I need to change my ticker too to say ttc 6 years and I can't bring myself to do it.  I agree with Sally that you look great, and as long as you are healthy, what should it matter what anyone looks like? Hope you have a really good night out tonight chick and a few  for me. Although I dare say I will be having a few glasses of Vino meself.  With regards to blastocysts - I asked Mr Shaker about it on wednesday. He said that yes they can do it, but they haven't seen any better success rates with it, which did surprise me. So he said he just does 2 day transfers unless your e/c is on a fri and in that case you get a 3 day transfer cos they don't work wkends! That did make me laugh!!  Didn't you all say you had D3 transfers?

Sally  ~ How was Meadow hall? My sister's (not the poorly one) at trafford Centre today and she said it's rammed.  We went to Hull this morning and it wasn't too bad. Managed to get the rest of my pressies so I'm just about done. Have been looking for one of those digital photo frames for my mum and dad, but they're all quite expensive. Sorry to hear works so manic. Hope you manage to recharge your batteries this weekend. Got anything planned for tonight? 

Deb Bee ~ Hope you're okay hun.You trying all the old favourites to bring the labour on then? Or maybe you've already had beanie - not heard from you in a while! Let us know how you're doing. 

Leanne ~ Hope you're okay hun. When's your next scan? 

Hi to everyone else. 

Reet, gonna go do the lottery, don't know why..Never win bean on it.  Would be happy with just a little bit...please! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends.   !!

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Just popping on quickly before i go to bed.

Scooby - good luck with your stimming. Lets hope those follicles do some good growing this week  
Katy - yes Meadowhall was very busy   Really do need to sort all my Xmas pressies out - you sound very organised!
Karen - hope you had a nice meal last night & had a glass or 2...  
Leanne & Deb Bee - Hope you are both feeling OK  

Right, be back on mid-week probably. Have a good week everyone  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

*Deb Bee* ~ I really hope your OK and just resting. If you get a chance, let us know 

*Katy* ~ Have you wrapped up your pressies yet  I have got quite a few but will leaving wrapping for another few weeks, as long as I have got them it takes a bit of the pressure of. What else you been up to 

*Karen* ~  its hard when you work out how long you have been TTC for, it certainly gets you down. It will happen you have to believe that.

*Sally* ~ Hope works OK this week. Do you mind being away during the week  Personally I don't mind it but some weeks wish I didn't have to travel. Did you buy anything else when you took your dress back 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a quickie to say Hi cos the blooming computer's playing up.  Don't know when I'll be on next.   Trying to get it sorted. It just keeps crashing so I'm typing as quick as I can!!

Hope you're all well.

Lots of love to you all
xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh no Katy ~ Nothing worse than PC problems    Hope you have managed to get it sorted out  

Not long now till our Christmas meet ~ right looking forward to seeing you all again


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Sorry not been around have been feeling crappy, and sleepin alot, went to hospital today fro my appt with Consultant and today is my due date.... Had to have a membrane sweep not pleasant, and had a feel of my impressive tummy, cause beanie is soooo big I have got to go to Hospital this Thursday and be induced   so now really scared...... so maybe last time I get on here, will try to get one of the girls to post my news, as my dh has no idea how to work the old pooter.... 

Scooby - Good luck with the stimmimg matey, can you believe them follies being cysts, hope your feelin better now... roll on a BFP.... 


Katy - Can't believe you've done your xmas shopping you must be soooooo organised.. glad your appt went well with Dr Shaker, not be long before your on the off.... 

Leanne - Nice to hear from you, sorry you've been feelin so crap hope you feel better soon... can't believe a boy and a girl, didn't know they could tell at 12 weeks its fab... 

Karen - I know what you mean about changin your profile, mine was gettin on, but look at me now, I'd virtually given up hope, so hang on in there... as for your BMI mine was over 30, your doing well with the weight loss don't give up..... 

Sally - Do you work away from home alot, don't you mind??... how was the trip to meadowhell to take the dress back,, did you make anymore purchases while you were there... 

Well gonna go for a nap, so will speak to you guys as soon as i can, hears hopin for a quick birth...... ... 
Look after yourselfs will catch up soon...

Luv
Deb Bee xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ So glad to hear that your OK. Sorry that the sweep wasn't very nice, lets hope it starts something off soon. Guess you have tried the curry and  options   Really hoping that you don't have to be induced.

Wishing you all the best and a very quick labour.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

Well the puter seems to be working at the moment [touches wood] so I thought I'd nip on quickly.

Deb Bee ~ Sorry to hear that you're not feeling great, I agree with Scooby - hope the sweep works and that you don't have to be induced.  Can't wait to hear your news hun, very exciting! Take good care, wishing you lots of luck!!  xxx

Scooby ~ How are you doing chick? Hope you're feeling okay?  Yeah I'm really looking forward to the meet too. Be great to see you all again. 

Big hello to everyone. 

TTFN, 

love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy   ~ Am doing fine, bit peed off with this weather  Hasn't stopped raining most of the afternoon. Tom has started his hibernation countdown so he's getting food every other day and he's not a happy chappy  

Things OK with you 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ Yes it's rained all day here too. well for the past 3 days really.  so depressing isn't it?   Glad you're feeling ok. Hope you've got some nice follies growing in there! You eating lots of protien and having lots of water?  

Erm who's Tom?   

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes so far drunk 3 litres of water    eating protein too, although having weird meal combinations to ensure plenty of it.  What meals did you have   Could do with some ideas  

Tom's the tortoise    

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, glad to hear Tom's the tortoise and not dh!!  

Yeah it can be difficult to get all the protein you need when stimming, trying to think what I had... Are you a vegetarian?  How about...

Brekkie
fruit smoothies - banana and mango is nice
Porridge with nuts and seeds
Wholegrain toast and peanut butter
Boiled eggs and toast

Lunches
chicken soup
Tuna or egg pitta breads
cheese salad with nuts thrown in
cottage cheese with avocardo on ryvietas
jacket potato with beans

Dinners
roast chicken dinner
salmon with rice and oven roasted veg
omelette and salad
turkey casserole with quinoa
Tuna steak, peas sweetcorn and potato wedges
quorn burgers
homemade lentil and bean soup
cod and chips!!

Hope that helps. 

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow that helps me      

Have made some quinoa already to have with lunches and have got some cottage cheese.

Will try some of your other suggestions, cheers chick


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello All

Just popped on to say a quick hi

Hope your stimming is going ok Scooby, best of luck for the scan, grow follies grow! 

Can't wait to hear about your new arrival Deb Bee 

Hi to Sally, Katy Leanne and anyone I have missed

I am fine, not feeling as miserable as was in my last post. Think it's just this bloomin' dreary weather.  

Lots of love
Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ooh today is hopefully the day Deb Bee becomes a mummy! Deb Bee sending you lots of good luck hun and lots of love, can't wait to hear about your new arrival. 

Scooby ~ hows you today? good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of lovely big follies. Hope you're still eating well and drinking lots!  Let us know how you get on.

Karen ~ Hi hun it's nice to hear from you. Glad you're feeling a bit better - you're right about the weather though it's so depressing isn't it?  is it still throwing it down over there?

Sally ~ hope you're back home and not out travelling in this awful weather. You've been a proper busy little bee lately!  Hope work calms down for you and you get the chance to catch your breath. Have you got any more travelling to do?

Hi to Leanne. hope you and bubs are okay.

Not much to report this end. Done a mini detox this week and I'm going for some lymphatic drainage (massage) tomorrow to get rid of all the toxins. Supposed to be really good but I'm quite nervous about it!  Will let you know how I get on...

Love to you all. 

Katy. xxx

Follie dance for Scooby ~


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Back home thank-goodness  Had a really busy day today at work - have been really stressed  . so glad i am home to put my feet up.

Deb Bee - Hope all is OK, so exciting....can't wait to hear your news
Scooby -   with your stims scan tomorrow. Katy's food tips sound great, I will dig out my list as well if you want to give you some more ideas
Karen - glad you are feeling a bit better  
Katy - detox and lmyphatic dainage....I'm intrigued....let us know how that goes! Yes, think i am away next week for a couple of days, but its still tbc at the mo, but then it should calm down a little bit. At least its making the weeks go by quickly. Soon be time for our next cycle soon  
Leanne - hope you are OK

Bye for now

Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie cos ive got to go out for a meal for dh's best mates birthday - really dont want to go cos all his mates will be there and i dont know them very well.

Deb Bee - Ooooh it wont be long now hun til you've got your little bubs, bet you're so excited - i keep checking to see if theres any news from you yet. Good luck hunnie.

Karen - Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down hun but glad that you're feeling a bit happier now. I definitely think this weather is to blame - its so cold and miserable.

Sally - Sorry to hear works stressing you out - hope it calms down for you soon and you get some time to rest. Hope it goes really quickly til your next cycle.

Katy - Wow, i envy you being motivated enough to try and detox - i always think i should try but im just lazy and dont have any motivation - cant even get motivated to eat healthy or diet.

Well i best dash off now, hoping i can manage to force some food down although i must say ive been feeling ten times better this week - just get a bit sickly if i leave it too long between meals. Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

An update from Deb Bee - I got a call from her other half last night and he's asked me to pass on their news  

Their lovely baby boy arrived yesterday by emergency c-section,  weighing in at 9lb 7.5oz
He has masses of dark hair and a pair of lips to die for according to his proud dad!

They've not made a final decision on the name yet.

Deb had a rough time and still recovering in hospital,  she's expected to come home on Monday.

We're all absolutely delighted for them and can't wait to see the new family 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Huge Congratulations to 
Deb Bee and DH 
on the arrival of your little boy
         ​Lots of love

x x x x​
Thanks Puss for letting us know. How are you and your little man doing


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations deb bee







hope u have a speedy recovery and i no u will enjoy every minute of your long awaited little baby boy love caza


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

​
Many Congratulations to
Deb Bee and DH 
on the birth 
of your little boy!

Love from Katy. xxx​

​


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Deb Bee - Yayyy, congratulations to you and hubby on the birth of your little boy - 9lb 7.5oz, gosh thats a biggie. Well done hun.               .

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Girls,

how are you all?

Deb Bee  ~ once again congratulations! sending you lots of love and wishes for a speedy recovery. can't wait to see any pics!

Leanne ~ lovely to hear from you hun.  Glad to hear that you're feeling better and that the sickness has subsided a bit. Did you enjoy the meal the other night?

Scooby ~ How are you chick? Hope your scan went ok the other day and you had lots of nice follies. Is your e/c soon?   

Sally ~ Glad to hear you managed to get your feet up for a quick break. Hope it's not to manic for you this week # but like you say at least it makes the weeks go quicker.  have you got any rough dates for your treatment yet? We're just waiting for the nurse's appt. Is that when you arrange all your dates? 

Karen ~ hey hun, how you feeling? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you're ok and not too busy at work. 

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Been to the docs this morning. Have got a chest infection so feeling a bit sorry for myself!  dosed up with antibiotics and painkillers so it should hopefully disappear soon.

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS DEB BEE!!  
So pleased for you & DH
Hope you & your little boy are doing OK 

Katy - yep, we need to ring up in Jan to make an appt with the nurse. She will then go through stuff & then depending on AF dates we will know what we are doing from then. I'm feeling crap too - just got over a cold, but now have ANOTHER sore throat & feel really achy, so think I have it again  

Hi to everyone else.

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have been for my scan and things are progressing but not as quick as they would like  Am back on Thursday for another scan and at that point we will make the decision whether to continue with EC which would be on Saturday or whether we stop this tx and start again in January 

I must say I am really confused, not sure what to do for the best and finding it really hard to stay positive and find the "right" answers.

Sorry for the "me" post.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Scooby hun, so sorry to read your news, I really am. 

cant really offer any advice hun, but I'll be praying for you that when you go back on Thursday, things are looking up and you're able to go ahead. Are they able to give you a higher dosage at all?

Keeping positive for you.     

Thinking of you and here if you want a chat.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Big congratulations to Deb Bee  

Aw Scooby how worrying for you, really sorry things not going to plan but fingers crossed for Thursday's scan for you.

Hi to everyone else
Lots of love
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Got to ask did you make those cookies yesterday 

Karen ~ Thanks honey  How's you 

Sally ~ How's work going this week 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby  ~ Oh my gosh yes I did make those cookies... sooo scrummy.There's not many left now! Dp loves them! Thank you for the recipe.  Good luck for tomorrow, really hope it's good news. Let us know won't you.   

Hi Karen, nice to hear from you. 

Sally ~ Hope you're feeling better now hun. 

Hello and lots of love to everyone else. 

Off to cook tea, I'm soo hungry

Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I took your advice today, seens as you didn't come and make my lunch  and made the cheese and mushroom omelette, it was lovely. Don't think I have ever made one before so feel right proud of myself, even took a pic but decided against sending it to you  

Those cookies are certainly fantastic just a bit too morish  

You feeling any better 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow Scooby well done on the omlette, have you really never made one before? Very proud of you!   We've got an omlette maker thing that you just bung in the mmicrowave - very lazy.  Ha you should send me the pic and I'll mark it out of 10!   

Feeling okay thank you, went back to work today and now I'm knackered, hoping the antibiotics kick in properly , I'm still barking like an old dog. 

~Good luck for tomorrow ~

XXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

No Dave has always made them in the past when I have wanted one, but he was at work, quite inconsiderate really        Will send it over  

You really should give up those **** if your barking like an old dog      

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Scan went really well, still can't believe it but we now have 8         Am going to keep stimming for the next 2 days and go back for scan on Saturday. If everything is looking good then we will go for EC on Monday 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just been catching up with what is happening (been away again). Got half day hols today, feel rubbish though cos got horrible a horrible cold  . Anyway....

Scooby - so glad scan today went better, you must have been so worried on Tuesday. I'm sure they will do some good growing over the next 2-3 days.   

Katy - I am barking like a dog too! Its horrible isn't it, this is the 2nd cold i have had in the last 3 weeks. Only just got over the first one last week & then started with this one on Monday.

Hi to Karen, Leanne, Deb Bee & "little" Deb Bee!

Well I have a had an interesting couple of days - did a lunch / presentation for 16 people in a place that had no kitchen!!!! Not a problem.....we just "built" one when we got there! Ha ha, there is nothing that we can't do!!   

Anyway off to have a cup of tea
Chat soon
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~  am suffering too  Woman of many talents you   You back at work tomorrow  You started your Christmas shopping yet 

Katy ~ Have progressed on today and made mushroom, cheese and ham omelette. Must be doing the trick 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Scooby
Yep back at work tomorrow.
Got a bloke here tiling the bathroom so thats why i'm on half day.
Started xmas shopping last weekend - did quite well. Going to do some more on line now i think while Sam's at work

I don't like omlette's, but mushroom, cheese & ham sounds quite nice!

You feeling a bit more positive now after your scan  

S
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not really an omelette fan although when I made it yesterday its quite thin, I think I struggle when they are really thick and tall, does that make sense   Not sure about the ham in this one though its making its way to the edge of the plate  

Yes am definately feeling more positive, thought it was a foregone conclusion the appointment this morning, was just gobsmacked to tell you the truth.

Good job I didn't try and cancel my holidays for the next 2 weeks.

You launching any more WW products at the moment   Have seen some new deserts in the supermarkets are they anything to do with you 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Got some ready meals going live in Jan - desserts are not me (would be nice if they were though  )

I've just been trying to work out AF dates - think we might be able to start again early Jan.
Doing the pre-planned short protocal next time, so i don't have to down-reg for so long...

Lest hope we have a run of BFP's......starting with YOU!!!  

X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That would be great ~ lots of     to us all.

Maybe your better off doing savoury otherwise it might not only be a mouthful of each product     

Short protocol sounds better, its the down regging that stretches it out.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ey Up,

Scooby ~ Congrats again on them follies!  So pleased for you. Had everything crossed  wow another omlette eh? well done! maybe no ham next time though! I will let you know about the 25th, it's my mum and dad's 40th wedding anniversary that weekend, and me and my sisters are thinking of where to take them! 

Sally ~ Hey hun, sorry to hear you're still poorly.  I got 2 colds too - one after the other.  not nice. Just about recovered though. hope you're wrapped up warm, and remember you need to feed a cold!  get the choccie out! Did you get any more online shopping done this afternoon? btw, well done on building that make shift kitchen..like Scooby says a woman of many talents!

Hi to Karen, Leanne and Deb Bee hope you're all ok? 

Going for a soak in the tub, then crash out in front of the tele tonight. 

Lots of love, Katy.xxx

PS/ Liking all the babydust that's flying around! here's some more for you all.....


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!
Just got back from a trip down to Newark for work and I'm waiting for DH to get home. He has been shopping on his way home from work cos we have completely run out of cat food - the cats are all sat looking at me all confused why I have washed their dishes but not put any food in them   

Hi Scooby - I am so glad to hear you got some good news on your scan. Why do they always put the fear of god in us and then everything is ok next time you see them  

I love omelettes with cheese, peppers and onions yummy. I make them in my gorgeous le creuset omelette pan which is just right for 3 eggs but I am common because I like them well done on both sides (not posh with horrid squishy bits in the middle)

Hi Sally - Sorry you have that nasty cold that is going round. It is trying to get me too, everyone at work is taking turns with it.
Building makeshift kitchens eh?  Hope your bathroom tiles look nice.  

Guess what me and DH did last weekend, laid a laminate floor in the living room and dining room all by ourselves and it looks really nice. Was sick of our mouldy green carpet that has been in 8 years since the house was built. Backache has only started to subside today though and my hands have gone all rough. 

Hi Katy - Sorry you are poorly too. How are you feeling today? 

Hi Deb Bee - Hope you and little one are well, expect you are still resting up in hospital, love to you and your ickle family xxx

Hi Leanne, Rainbow, Caza, Puss and anyone else I have missed.
DH is home now so off to feed the cats

Karen
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Katy, just crossed posts with you, glad you are feeling better
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you know that my scan went really well. Am in for Egg Collection on Monday morning, so trigger shot tonight.

Thanks for all your lovely message and texts   

Right off to put up the tree  Have also had the chocolate out of the advent calendar  

Have a good weekend

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Scooby ~ so pleased to hear everything's okay,  you must be so relieved hun. what a tricky couple of days you've had, poor thing.  How you feeling now? Roll on Monday eh? Good luck with putting the tree up, think we're doing ours next weekend. What other decorations do you put up? I want some outdoor decorations/icicle lights but dp doesn't. we argue over this every xmas!  Hope you have fun chick.

Karen ~ Yes I am feeling a lot better thank you.  How are you doing? Hope that cold hasn't caught hold of you. it's a nasty one.  hope your backache has gone too, well done on laying the laminate flooring, that's good going! Think laminate looks really nice. did you go for the light beech colour? How are you ickle cats today?

Sally  ~ How are you today hun? Hope you've managed to shake that cold off. My dp has got it again so we're all suffering!  Hope work is calmer for you this week and there's no building /improvising needed!  Meant to ask you if you still go to your yoga classes? Haven't heard of any new tree poses lately! 

Deb Bee ~ Can't wait to hear all about your new arrival and see some pics.  Hope you're recovering well and enjoying every second with your little boy. 

Leanne  ~ How's things with you? Hope you and bubs are ok. Are you coming to our Christmas meal?  It would be lovely to meet you. 

Hello to the rest of the gang. 

Well, went into Hull earlier and managed to finish off my crimbo shopping, got me wrapping paper and cards too so I'm all organised.  Hate leaving it too late, I'm nagging dp (a.k.a. lastminute.com) to start his but I'm not getting very far...although I did see him disappear into the jewellers at one point so maybe he really did take notice when I pointed out a watch I liked! 

Going to have a tidy round, having my nephews stay over tonight so I better get the cupboards stocked too. 

Hope you all have great weekends.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy ~ Well done you sounds like your organised now  Have got the cards and wrapping paper just got a couple of gift cards and a few bottles of something nice to get now and that's it. Will probably start wrapping and writing in these next two weeks  Have got a little tree with baubles for the dining room table, a few little christmas trees and a candle garden thing. Dave wanted those iccle lights last year so we got some and they look fab, so they need to go up too and the candle arch thing, sure you know what I mean and that's about it. Tree is looking good, we went for a new one this year and its black with 2 types of silver balls and black  

Hope you have fun tonight with your nephew, is this the same nephew you helped you make all those cookies 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Scooby - so glad your scan went well     with your trigger shot tonight. Get those positive vibes going ready for Monday  

Katy - Feeling a bit better thanks. We are both still not 100% though. Spent the day inside watching DVD's, drinking tea & eating biscuits  . Hope you have a ice evening with your nephews. Should be going back to yoga next week - have missed the last 3 weeks as i have been away with work...so will let you know if there are any more tree poses  

Karen - hope you are OK & your back has stopped aching. You up to much this weekend?

Deb Bee - looking forward to hearing how you are getting on with your little boy & what you have decided to call him...

Leanne - hope you are OK  

Anyway, got to go now and watch strictly come dancing

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

ooh what a miserable day it is.  What you all up to?

Scooby ~ Wow your decorations sound fab, you've made me want to get mine up now!
Yeah the first thing my nephews said last night is "aunty Kate can we make them biscuits again?" We made them this morning, and they've taken most of them home with them!
How you feeling about tomorrow? Wishing you lots of love and luck hun.   

Sally ~ You feeling any better today? Hope the biscuits and the tea helped.  What you up to today?

Gonna go get lunch on, although I'm not that hungry after scoffing on them cookies! Scooby....I'm gonna get real fat y'know!! 

Love to you all.

xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a quick note from me to say.... 


  to Scooby for EC tomorrow

I'll be thinking of you, let us know how you get on


Bit tired this evening as we have been helping DHs gran move from hospital to residential home this afternoon 
so I will come back to do some personals tomorrow

Love Karen
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks girls  

Will text you all tomorrow and let you know.

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that we got 7 lovely eggs, they were really pleased with them       they start getting jiggy later and doing their thing    

Thanks for all your messages you are truely amazing    

x x x


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls,



Hope you don't mind me gate-crashing your thread - i'm a FF newbie from Sheffield (well Derbyshire anyway).

Finally got around to registering. Been ttc for over 2 years (never been pg before). 32 and surrounded by pregnant friends and babies (ARGHHH). On my 4th cycle of Clomid (50mg) and today is CD30 (af should have arrived by now), so can't concentrate on anything right now.....is it just me or do you get more and more obsessed as the month goes on. Had day 21 progesterone test results back today - 148? (normal apparently) Not that it means much if no swimmers got close.

Anyway, would love to hear from you guys going through similar things.

Good luck to everyone.

Cheers
Vicky.


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

7 eggs is great Scooby - Well Done  
Hope you are not in too much pain
Try & get a good nights sleep & I'm sure you will get good news in the morning. Here is some   and a bit of    to help them do what they need to do!

Vicky - Hi! Don't worry about gate crashing...are you having treatment at Care Sheff? Everyone is very friendly on here so feel free to join us  

Hello to everyone else, in the middle of cooking tea so need to go for a bit now...

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening all 

Thanks for your lovely messages  am resting up in bed  Am hoping now that they are doing their thing in the lab of love   Will let you know tomorrow 

 Vicki ~ Welcome to the thread its hard this TTC lark isn't it  Has your DH had a  test  You having tx at Care in Sheffield 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby, Well done again for today, and good luck tomorrow for "the phone call"   Hope you get lots of lovely embies. Will e/t be Wednesday? Lots of positive vibes... Come on embies!        lab of love!! 

Hi Vicky, welcome to FF! It's a great site, and like Scooby and Sally said -the people are lovely, really friendly and full of good advice.   Sorry to hear of your trouble ttc, yeah it's definately true about seeing pregnant people/babies everywhere. I work with children (and babies once a week) and whilst I love my job it can be very difficult at times.  With regards to the clomid, and the progesterone levels - I think anything over 30 is good, so I think you've done very well! Fingers crossed this is the month for you.   Wishing you lots of luck!    

Hi sally you okay hun, what you having for tea then?    

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Thinking it will be Wednesday  I have just had Chicken Penang Curry (Thai) with Spud  

You stopped barking like a dog 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

              and lots of love to Scooby xxx  Good luck for tomorrow 

I've got the house to myself tonight as my DH is away for work overnight, just watching a nice romantic movie (hopefully) the lake house

Welcome Vicki

Hi Sally and Katy  

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Is that the one with Sandra Bullock  If it is I don't want to ruin it but I phone it  its just a bit weird   You got lots of treats in then  Don't worry I can't drive so you don't have to share them  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Back again

Karen i wasn't going to say, but if its the one with Sandra Bullock I found it really wierd as well    !
But give it a go & see what you think  

Katy - I had pasta & pesto with roasted veg (sweet potato, courgette, red and yellow peppers & cherry tomatoes) washed down with a fruit smoothie (DH on those daily now to help the  , so i have one most days as well)

Scooby - "lab of love"....made me   

Sally
XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

vic32 said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF 

A progesterone level of 148 nmol/l is really good and shows nice healthy ovulation...any level over 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation...with a level like that, it may even mean you released more than one egg. When are you due to test as you mention that AF is late ?

Obviously you're more than welcome to chat on this thread, with these lovely ladies, but there is a separate board for ladies who are taking clomid...maybe you'd like to join them as they will be experiencing the same things as you ? I'm only suggesting this as this board is for ladies having IVF/ICSI treatment at Care in Sheffield, so you may find you're a little out of sync with them, although I know they will make you more than welcome 

Here's the link to the Clomid board so why not have a chat with them...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

You may also like to post a "hello" message on the Introductions board, giving a little bit of history about yourself and meet other new members. Here's the link to that board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

There is also a board for members from Derbyshire (under the main Locations board)...here's the link to the Derby girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=225.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Karen i wasn't going to say, but if its the one with Sandra Bullock I found it really wierd as well   !
> But give it a go & see what you think
> 
> XX


Glad its not just me   Tea sounds nice  What's it like trying to get smoothies down him  Dave is really difficult as he doesn't like anything with pips in  

xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad its not just me as well. Sam always finds it amusing when we watch a film & "i don't get it", but i think he thought the same. And if i remember rightly he bought it for the 2ww on our 1st cycle to keep me occupied!!

He's really good with smoothies, doesn't mind the pips & i can chuck almost anything in. Got into a routine now of making one for each of us when i get in from work. The biggest battle was brazil nuts - they supposed to be good so i hear, but he hates nuts.....not anymore   

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Try him on the selenium tablets then      Less painful that way      

The best smoothie I found was melon and Orange Juice   

xx xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I think he's on those as well actually - he says they are like horse pills!  
Right I'm off now, Good Luck for the morning Scooby  
Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

It is a bit weird actually (the lake house that is!) but I have spoilt it for myself as I just read what happens on Wikipedia. 
Well my DH called me twice while watching it so I kept missing bits. 

For tea I have had 2 little bags of frazzles, a crunchie and some chilli poppers (jalapenos with cream cheese in and covered in breadrumbs) with sweet chilli dip - yummy - I am so naughty - at least jalapenos are vegetables. As you can tell the diet has gone to pot as no point stressing, I will be doing enough of that in a few weeks time...

I called Care today as my AF arrived on Friday (24 day cycle this time, what is that about   ) and told them we want to go ahead with ICSI #2 from my next AF which means we should start downregging around 18th Jan based on 28 day cycle. They are writing to me to confirm. 

Woohoo can't wait to get jabbin' 

Sing with me  "All right... we're jabbin', (bop sho wady wad) I hope you like jabbin' too"  To the music of Bob Marley's Jammin'  
OK the bacon frazzles have sent me round the twist

My boss rang me this evening as well and we have lost a contract for our biggest customer which is very very bad news for our office...May be looking for a new job in the new year 


Good luck for those lovely chuckies tomorrow Scooby
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Woohoo can't wait to get jabbin'


    just remembered you love your jabbing    Will pass on the singing though to young for Bob Marley   

Your tea sounds very ummmmmm healthy NOT .... don't worry its just one night, tomorrow is a fresh day   and I am sure your lonely too  You given the film up as a bad job then 

Really sorry about this contract, hope you don't have to start looking for another job the timing would not be great 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

God I am 34 in 24 days ...how depressing


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't know what brought that on...must be you saying you are too young for bob marley - well i heard him second hand  
Well must go up to bed now as I have to be in work early tomorrow to hear the bad news about our customer officially 
Night night xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Don't know what brought that on...must be you saying you are too young for bob marley - well i heard him second hand
> Well must go up to bed now as I have to be in work early tomorrow to hear the bad news about our customer officially
> Night night xxx


    I didn't imagine for one minute that you would have heard him first time round  

Hope all goes well at work today, will be thinking of you

x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

karenm28 said:


> God I am 34 in 24 days ...how depressing


Cheers....I'm 39 in 32 days !!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you guys know that we have got 4 fertilised   

Transfer is tomorrow afternoon.

Minxy ~ Your only as old as the man you feel 

x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Scooby* said:


> Just to let you guys know that we have got 4 fertilised
> 
> Transfer is tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


That makes me only 32 then 

Congrats on 4 fertilised...lots of positive vibes for 4 beautiful embies... 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> That makes me only 32 then
> 
> Congrats on 4 fertilised...lots of positive vibes for 4 beautiful embies...
> 
> ...


See you have lost 7 years already 

x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I wish the "laughter lines" (_NOT_ crows feet !!  ) on my face said the same thing.....

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> I wish the "laughter lines" (_NOT_ crows feet !!  ) on my face said the same thing.....
> 
> Take care
> Natasha xx


Where ............... I can't see them    Am convinced they are not crows feet 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby ~ Way to go hun! Thats brilliant news.  Really chuffed for you, They obviously got very busy in the lab of love then!!  Roll on tomorrow so they can be back where they belong.  will be thinking of you.   

Karen ~ So did you get to finish the film then?  I haven't seen it, feel like I'm missing out! Sorry to hear about the contract, like Scooby says, hope you don't have to look for another job.  Hope everything works out ok.. did you hear anything more at work today?

Sally ~ How are you today? your tea sounded very nice.  I like smoothies too especially stawberries and cream..yum! What do you put in yours? Have to try that one Scooby mentioned. 

Hi Deb Bee  How's things with you? Can't wait to hear from you. 

Leanne ~ Hope all is okay and you're feeling better. Has the sickness gone yet? 

Minxy ~ Crow's feet? What crow's feet? you look fresh faced and crinkle free to me hun!  

Oh dear, Bob marley and crow's feet.. with me being such a youngster and all that I'm not really qualified to chat about such issues...although if you're as old as the man you feel that makes me 31 .. I'm up there with you Minxy. 

Tee hee only joking.  Isn't it funny you spend half your life trying to look older, and the other half trying to look younger. I got asked for ID the other day when i went to get a lottery ticket...so embarassing the woman thought I was under 16! She wouldn't believe I was 26 and in the end dp bought the darn ticket for me!  He thought it was hilarious. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I know you look fresh faced but I wouldn't have said you were younger than 16   How frustrating and embarrasing  Personally I don't think your missing anything with that film to be honest I couldn't wait for it to finish  Oh forgot to mention have made those chocolate peanut bars this afty, will let you know what they are like tomorrow  And another batch of cookies  

Minxy ~ Forget that about your only as old as the man you feel, that would make me 39   

Sally ~ Love smoothies too, especially strawberries and am sure it would go great with some vanilla ice cream   

Karen ~ What news then 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Yeah you're right it was frustrating! Everyone said ooh take it as a complement, but I was fuming with the woman, she was really snotty, a week later I went in to buy some wine and I had my driving licence ready to flash in her face but she wasn't there. 

Ooh you little tinker making those peanut bars! let me know what they're like. Just think tomorrow you can lie in bed after your transfer and munch away on them..heaven!  Did you find the recipe for the pistachio fudge ones? Yum 

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Couldn't wait until tomorrow, they are set now and they are fantastic    Didn't realise how much protein is in Peanut Butter 

Have got the receipe that you want its in the book but just couldn't find it on the web  Will photocopy it if you PM me your address.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Good news on the 4 lovely embies Scooby
Best of luck for ET 


Well the big boss man came to work and said as we have lost half of our customer base (this one customer was 20,000 mobile numbers and we only look after 40,000) they will be looking to close our York office down. But it will take months to port all those numbers out so we are probably looking at summer 08 so choices will be redundancy with a good package (and I can cash in all my shares too) or move to nearest office (which is Newark so a bit too far)

So...... I have decided to apply for teacher training (PGCE) Sept 08!  

(If treatment works I will be giving birth then but I can always defer the course a year if necessary) 

Atmosphere at work was surprisingly good today as we are all pulling together and looking forward to getting some cash. 

Hi to everyone else
I must be 35 then as that is the age of the man I feel


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI

Just a quick post as been to Yoga & need to sort some stuff out for tomorrow.

Karen - sorry to hear about work, not great timing, but great that you have a plan   I looked into teaching.....and often still think about it (Food Tech)

Katy - you look "young" but not THAT young!!   As for the smoothies, we have whatever is in the fridge (pineappple, kiwi, strawberries etc) but then tend to have my freezer stocked with the frozen bags of mixed berries that you can buy as well as frz raspberries, blueberries etc so pad them out with that & then normally some orange juice or cranberry juice to thin it out a bit!

Scooby -   for tomorrow. Those peanut bars sound yummy  

Minxy - I can't see any crows feet  

Right, better go
Night
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you know that we have had 2 4 cell embies put back    They will now be known as Ben and Jerry (very apt, am sure you will agree   )

Thanks for all your support, messages, texts you really are great.

Lots of love

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby  ~ That's fantastic news!! Well done. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  Come on Ben and Jerry start snuggling in!  PUPO PUPO PUPO!!! 

Sally ~ Ooh your smoothies sound delicious, and they're healthy too! How was yoga? Have you found that you are feeling much fitter since you started going then? 

Karen  ~ Sorry to hear about your work hun, but glad to hear that you're all pulling together and looking to the future. I'm sure you'll make a wonderful teacher if you decide to go down that path 

Hello to Leanne  and Deb Bee 

It was one of my school's trips today. We went to see Santa and his reindeer at a country park.  It was lovely, really magical.  Feeling very chrismassy now! Not long to go... Looking forward to seeing you all again in a couple of weeks!

Much Love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Did you get to sit on  Santa's knee  and more to the point did you get a pressie   What did you decide about the pistachio chocolate fudge 

*Karen* ~ Teaching sounds like it will be really rewarding. But then you won't need it as you will be pregnant 

*Sally* ~ Hope your back to full health now  Can't wait till our Christmas Meet to see all these poses you have learnt  

*Deb Bee* ~ Hope you and your little man are doing well 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ didn't get to sit on Santa's knee.  new policy now ~ the children have to stand next to Santa they can't sit on his knee.  Whatever next. But yes the children got a little pressie and the adults got a chocolate.  Mine was scoffed before we even left the grotto! 

Will pm you my address if you don't mind, only send it if you get a minute hun, don't want to bother you.  You scoffed all the peanut bars yet? 

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

No decided it was best to freeze the majority of them otherwise they would not of survived      Very moorish  

Just reminded me that I haven't opened my advent calendar for the last couple of days   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just popped on to say 
Great news on Ben and Jerry Scooby  - sending you loads and loads of          
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

[fly]HELLO BEN & JERRY - MAKE YOURSELF AT HOME FOR THE NEXT 9 MONTHS![/fly]

Well Done Scooby, sending you lots of    
Do they make you test at home like Care at LGI or is it a blood test?

Hi to everyone else
Sally
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Girls  
Bit quiet on here - hope everyone is OK
What is everyone up to then this weekend  
Think we will be putting the tree up, then its Sam work Xmas do tonight. Then really need to get my cards done & wrap some presents!

Chat Later
Sally
XX


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post to wish scooby all the best with ben and Jerry, stick little embies.

Take it easy.


Elliebabe and Oliver xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ I have to go for a blood test but and then wait for the results which are usually around 4pm  I don't know how I will cope. I think I will do a  that morning just so I know  Have fun putting up the tree  Are partners invited tonight 

*Katy* ~ Receipes have gone in the post this morning, sorry for the delay  Hope you have fun making them, let me know if they go down as well as the cookies. I haven't made the fudge yet am gonna leave that for a while as we are running out of room in the freezer. We want to go and get the gammon and turkey this weekend so are desparately trying to empty some space in the freezer.

*Karen* ~ How's you  Been thinking of you. Have you started to look into any teacher training yet 

*Elliebabe* ~  lovely to see you posting. How are you all doing 

As for me, still taking it easy. Yesterday was an awful day we got some really bad family news about a close relative that has just thrown us both for six. There were alot of tears shed yesterday  but feeling more positive today.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning Girlies

Got our letter from Care today, estimated start date for downregging is 18th Jan, stimming 30th Jan, estimated week of EC will be around valentines day, can't wait now!    Starting to think this may be our last paid go though. If it doesn't work we will have to just wait for our NHS go and that's it.  Must eat loads of fruit veg from now on and no booze for me the minute new year is over.

Scooby - Morning my dear, how are you keeping? Sorry you have got some bad family news yesterday. 
I'd already looked into teacher training as had been thinking about it for a while but then got my promotion at work and put it to the back of my mind. Redundancy might give me a chance to do it though as I couldn't afford it otherwise. I did a teacher taster week at Outwood Grange school in Feb 07 and loved it.  I'm going to apply straight after Christmas as my degree results will come through in the next couple of weeks. I'll apply to Leeds and York.  If my treatment works or if redundancy drags on longer than Sept 08 (which it might) I can always defer a year.  

Sally - We could do to put our tree up this weekend too but maybe tomorrow, can't be bothered today. We are going to see DH's gran this afternoon at her new residential home after helpng her move in last week. We also have to still put the laminate flooring down in the hall as that's the only bit we haven't done yet.  My DH hasn't got a christmas do but mine is next week and we are taking partners to that. I arranged it all so I hope it goes ok or it will be my fault    My house is a right mess as well so I need to do some tidying up. 

Katy - Aw poor kiddies can't sit on Santa's knee, from what I remember I used to burst into tears at the sight of men with beards anyway when I was little (don't fancy beards much now either) so I wouldn't have been bothered    
How lucky for you that you are so young looking    I didn't get asked for ID even when I was well underage and used to go to the nightclub in my mums beige high heels  

Katy and Sally - Do you have any estimated dates for your January treatment yet? 

Hi Elliebabe, Deb Bee, Leanne - Hope you are all well and healthy - and Hi to anyone I have missed
Have a nice weekend  
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen - we are booked into for a nurse appt on the 31st Jan. We are doing short protocal this time, so think we need to go in and go through the drugs as it will be slightly different to last time. Told them i want to start on Feb AF, so rough dates for EC/ET would actually be mid March, so a bit later than you.  

Scooby - yep, partners can go tonight. So wearing the dress i got for that other do i went to a few weeks ago. Sorry to hear you got bad news yesterday, hope you're OK  

XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.... 

Just thought I'd pop on for 5 mins while I'd got the chance, as you may have heard from Puss, I now have a liitle boy who we have called Joseph he was 9lb and 7half oz and never stops eating..... .
After being induced on the thursday morning at 8 am we finally had joseph by Emergency c section at 5.32 on the Saturday morning, was in hospital for awhile but now at home, although I now have an infection in my wound and womb and been told to stay in bed for a few days, 
BUT joseph is absolutely gorgeous and can't stop looking at him and want to eat him, just looking at him makes me cry, have waited sooooo long for this and never thought I would get there, but after 9 years he's here so laydees never give up, I know how hard it is at times but keep on going and we will all achieve our dreams......

Will try to put a piccie on but not sure how to do it...... will do personals later when I've caught up with you all....


Scooby - Great news on Ben and Jerry love their names......  , hope your taking it easy and resting up, so ben and jerry can snuggle in......

catch you later
luv
Deb Bee and Joseph x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Deb Bee* ~ Great to hear from you  Love the name  Sounds like you have had a pretty rough time but I guess its been worth it  Will wait to see you pic but he sounds absolutely perfect. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

x x x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Have tried to put a piccie on but not sure what I have to do ... ... anybody got an idiots guide to doing it.... or know where to find instructions to do it..... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x 

Thanks scooby love the graphics have just shown joseph he thinks your pretty clever.....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee  ~ Here is a guide to resizing the pics etc to put in the gallery. I found it really straight forward to follow

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Scooby - Tried that but all I end up with is a black and white piccie instead of colour and slightly out of focus?   

Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh never mind    Shall I PM you my email address and I can put it up for you 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Deb Bee

Congratulations  

I love the name Joseph,  well done you!

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Deb Bee & Joseph  

So nice to hear from you, sounds like you have had a bit of a rough ride, but he sounds gorgeous  
Can't wait to see a pic (I'd be the same & wouldn't be able to do it I'm sure   )
Hi to everyone else

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Deb Bee hey hun it's lovely to hear from you! Joseph sounds scrummy! Love the name too - my nephew's called Joseph.  Hope you manage to post a pic, can't wait to see the little man. Sorry to hear you've had a bit of a rough time, but wishing you a speedy recovery. Lots of hugs and a kiss for Joseph. X 

Scooby ~ How are you today? How're you finding the 2ww? Hope you're managing to take it easy when you can. Come on Ben and Jerry!    Thank you for posting the recipes  can't wait to try them! I'm sure they will go down as well as the cookies.  I've just got some of those huge mufins from costco in Leeds. Dp was at the leeds match yesterday and he had strict instructions to bring me back some...they're gorge.. 

Sally ~ Did you manage to get the tree up then? was meant to be doing ours this weekend just not had the chance! Did you have fun last night at the xmas bash then? Hope you're not suffering to much today! 

Karen ~ How's dh's gran doing? Did you get her moved ok? Have you got your decorations up today then? Great news on getting your letter from Care. I've got my Nurses appt on Wed so I hope I'll find out dates properly then We're hoping to fit it around Feb half term  so that would hopefully mean e/c sometime around 11th Feb - we'll defo be cycle buddies at this rate!!  I will let you know more on Wed! xxx

Hi Leanne  ~ Hope you're doing okay?

Hope you're all having nice weekends. I'm suffering a bit today, self inflicted though.. Me and a friend went out for lunch yesterday, ended up drinking far to much wine..and some vodka if I remember... I was in bed by 9 feeling ill.  Can't handle it anymore. Paying for it today too!  think I need another lie down...  That why the tree aint up yet!! 

Chat to you all soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you all had good weekends 

Karen ~ Did you get your tree up 

Sally ~ So how was the do last night  You still hungover 

Katy ~ Your welcome for the receipes, all I ask it that you don't blame me when you make them   

Was kinda hoping that the  had stopped but its getting worse and the wind is gettin up now too  

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Not posted on this thread before, but thought some of you might be able to help me.  I am starting my IVF/ICSI at CARE sheffield, and had not really thought about EC, til I had a conversation with my SIL on saturday night, who is also having IVF but at LGI.  She seemed horrified that I won't be sedated, she gets a nice tonic in the back of the hand before EC and she is off with the fairies, were as we get the tramazapan and a Local anesthetic, she seemed to think it was going to be really painful.  So obviously getting myself really worked up about it all now.  How bad is EC at CARE sheff.  I have had a hystiosalpingogram done with nothing, no pain releif or sedative.  

Hope you are all well.
TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby ~ Thank you for the card and the recipes sweetheart - they look delicious! will let you know when I make them.  How you feeling today? What you been up to?  Hope you haven't been out in the rain? Not nice.  Pretty cold too isn't it, apparently it's gonna be minus 5 degrees tonight. Eek. Make sure you are keeping warm hun. 

Hi TQ ~ Not really able to help you regarding the e/c at Care as I haven't had mine yet, bit I'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to.  It's definitely a worry of mine as well, I've had 2 previous e/c's (Jimmy's Leeds) and they were pretty bad, we only got a sleeping tablet and pethidine and it really was agony.  So my first question at Care was about the e/c and Dr Shaker said if we were that worried we could go to either Nottingham or Manchester for the e/c as they give you a lot more pain relief and I think at Manchester they knock you out completely, Maybe you could could consider this if you really are anxious? Hope I haven't scared you hun - you may be lucky and not really feel a thing during your collection!  wishing you good luck for your treatment.   

Just going to get tea on, hope everyone's well. 

Lots of love.
xxxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls tq i had my first EC at care with just gas and air it killed the second one i was really anxious but i was fine with the tmazapan and the local if u have had the hystiolpingram done without any thing you will be fine hope this helps love caza sorry about spelling lol


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Not been up to alot today. Was gonna go for a walk to the Post Office but it was that cold I decided against it in the end. Will save that treat for tomorrow  Dave has just come back and said its 2 degrees so I think we are in for a very cold one tonight. When do you finish for Christmas  Not long till the meet  

TQ ~ I have already posted about EC on the other thread so I won't repeat myself


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi girls
TQ, just popped on to say that i found my ec's at Sheffield to be fine. IMO the hysterosalpingogram i had was far more uncomfortable. The 2nd ec i had with dr Shaker was completely painless and i would thoroughly recommend him! If you are in pain during the procedure make sure you let them know so that they can give you medication.
Scooby, have been following your progress and am so glad to see you have Ben and Jerry on board. Lots of luck and babydust heading your way 
Love and luck to the rest of you
Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Have found a better copy of that receipe for the Fudge so will PM it to you   

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Brrrrrrr freezing isn't it

Of course I haven't put the tree up yet - I am a right lazy moo    I haven't started Christmas shopping yet either  
Don't worry I do it all in one day - probably Sat 22nd Dec  

Scooby - how are Ben and Jerry doing? You holding up ok?       to you xxx  Hope you are keeping warm and cosy. 

TQ - Hi and welcome, good luck for your treatment.  EC does hurt a bit but it only lasts 20 mins and Dr Shaker is lovely, it is well worth being awake to know how many chucky eggs he is getting. The nurses are lovely and chat to you, your DH can hold your hand and you take your own music so it is quite relaxed and I think it feels like bad period pains on and off. It is over really quick.  I am going for a second helping soon so it can't be so bad   

Sally - Enjoy your Christmas do? Any embarrassing stories?  

Katy - Have you recovered from your booze up yet? Your tree up?  

Hi Deb Bee, Piper, Caza, Leanne, anyone I have missed
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Of course I haven't put the tree up yet - I am a right lazy moo  I haven't started Christmas shopping yet either
> Don't worry I do it all in one day - probably Sat 22nd Dec


I hope your not too hungover from the Friday   

Am doing OK ta, having those "difficult" moments but trying to stay positive    

It was only minus 5 here last night  Have put the heating on constant for today  something tells me its gonna be a tad chilli 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Thanks for the recipe hun, Have pm'd you.  How you feeling today then? Glad to hear your trying to keep positive, know how hard it can be during the 2ww..have you got the 2 weeks off work? I break up on Dec 21st - the day of our meal.  I'm out every night next week at some meal or another so excuse me if I look a bit porky on Friday! 

Karen ~ Yes have just about recovered from my booze up thank you! Won't be doing that again in a hurry! How are you doing? Did laugh when I read about you last minute xmas shopping and decorating... Like Scooby says, I hope you don't have a sore head on the Saturday! 

Sally ~ How's you hun? Hope work's not too busy for you. You putting them finishing touches to that new batch of meals? 

Deb Bee ~ how are you and Joseph? Hope you're feeling better hun.

Hello Leanne, Piper and Caza. 

Hope everyone's well and not out in this awful weather. Got my Nurses appt tomorrow, can anyone tell me what to expect? Cheers 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Your welcome, just remember I expect a goody bag    Wow your gonna be busy next week, I hope your not too tired to  on Friday   Hope your eating different cuisines each night so you don't get bored. Am right looking forward to Mexican  Haven't had that for a while. At our Nurses appointment she just went through the schedule of tx and the drugs and how to do the injections  Very painless  Is DH going with you 

Karen ~ Have you thought about doing some internet shopping  Amazon and Play are pretty good and you can generally get a whole host of things on there  Might be less daunting that having to do it all in one shop 

Sally ~ Can't wait for your yoga demonstrations next week  Have you completed all your Christmas shopping now  Is it in the New Year that you have got your new product launch 

Have had a nice day today, been for a walk to the Post Office to get the last bits posted, it was cold and crisp but nice to get out for a walk. Had the old i-pod on so singing away  Dave's away tonight he has been out clay pigeon shooting today, hes had a good day so I am home alone with the remote control. So might indulge in a bit of Gordon at 9pm   

Love to you all

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its soooooo cold!!
Hope you are all OK
Scooby - hope the 2ww is not dragging too much   Keep positive, sure Ben & Jerry are doing their thing as we speak   . Sort of finished all my shopping, just bits to get really. And yes new year is launch time, so for us thats the days in between Xmas & new year.

Katy - Wow, you sound busy next week  Yep, still busy at work, but at least the time goes quicker

Karen - You got that tree up yet? We bought ours at the weekend but still haven't put it up   Think we are doing it after tea though!

I've been in London most of the week... Monday, today & back tomorrow. Its been so cold in the morning when I've had to de-ice my car! Brrrrrr!!

Anyway. off to eat my tea
Sally
XX


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if you have room for one more...........

We have just made our first appt at Sheffield for 5th feb and then hopefully start IVF cycle one later that month - is that a reasonable expectation??

Will probably do alot of loitering if thats Ok.

Cheers

Kate


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Kate* ~ Your more than welcome to join us, there is only a few of us but the more the merrier  Yes that is totally reasonable, we were offered to start the following month once we had had our initial consultantion so you should be all good to go  Look forward to  with you. And by the way you loiter all you want  

*Sally* ~ I guess your gonna be mega busy then with this new launch coming up  Any products that you can specifically recommend 

*Katy* ~ You getting your body ready this week for all the parties next week  I think you will need some time off to recover  

*Karen* ~ Please tell me you have got your tree up   

*Deb Bee* ~ Hope you and the lovely Joseph are doing well 

Am doing OK, starting to get a little impatient with all this waiting but not long to go now. Am sure the weekend will fly by and then its D Day  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,,

Scooby ~ How you doing today hun? Hope the times not dragging too much for you, are you half way yet, whens test day? Sending you so much    Hopefully Ben and Jerry have snuggled in nice and tight for the next 9 months.  Ha yes I'm lucking forward to being a pig next week, love Christmas and the excuse to eat anything, Got 2 traditional xmas pub meals, an italian and a chinese and then my meal with you lovely ladies on fri. 

Sally ~ Wow you are busy and lots of travelling. The cold weather doesn't help.  Do you drive or go by train? Can't wait to hear about these new meals, sounds like you'll be rather busy over the xmas period, but at least like you say, it makes the time go quicker. You get your tree up last night then? 

Hi Kate  ~ yes, you're more than welcome to join us hun, we're very friendly.  Will this be your first ivf cycle? Wishing you lots of luck, look forward to chatting with you. 

Karen ~ how's you today hun? 

Hi Deb Bee  ~ Hope you and the little man are ok. 

Hi Leanne  ~ Hope you're doing okay. Would love to catch up with you and see how you are. 

We had our Nurses appt yesterday, and gosh they are so lovely.  Really made us feel welcome, and not just another number one in one out style like other places.  Had a scan, signed the consents and we're good to go. We're starting sooner than we thought, trying to fit it around dp's work now.  Infact I start taking some of the meds on Sunday (to induce a bleed/period) Then hopefully start d/regging on 28th Dec. Eek. Scary but exciting. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ That's great news, we felt exactly the same that they treat you like a couple and not just a number  Not long now, will be with you all the way     Wish I was having your week next week, sounds lovely  I think a couple of the guys from work are taking me out for a Traditional Christmas Meal one evening next week so that will be nice 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Scooby - how you doing? Is Monday test day then? Really got everything crossed for you this time    

Katy - Yeah it has been busy! If i am in central London i go on the train, but most other places i drive. So this week was all on the train, which isn't too bad but is still a long day. But last night I even managed to get home, get ready and be out for 9pm on a work do! Bit tired now though!! The tree is up......but has do decorations on it yet!   
Wow thats exciting that you can start soon, glad you liked the nurse's  

Karen - Is there a tree in your house yet?!! Hope you have had a good week.

Kate - welcome! Feek free to chat with us anytime, wishing you lots of luck and  

Leanne / Deb Bee & Joseph - hope you are all OK  

Well, we are off down south tomorrow to see people / deliver presents. Really not in the mood for it really. Been feeling a bit down of late   (usual "when will i have a baby" thoughts) Christmas really intensifies it for me, so not surprised, but its not nice. Someone i work with also had a baby boy today (well his wife did) & so have had to be in the office amongst all the girls getting giddy & excited with the news when the phone call came through. Sorry, must stop feeling sorry for myself....will be happy by next Friday i promise!

Chat later
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I know those feelings well    Its so hard but this time next year we will all have our precious ones  I don't envy you doing all that travelling, am dreading going back to work on Tuesday  least its only for 4 days and then working just 1 day between Christmas and New Year and on call one weekend, so all in all haven't really worked much in December   

Have you managed to hang your balls yet 

Yes Monday is D Day   been out and bought some  today so am ready  Not sure how I am feeling at the moment 

Katy ~ Hope your doing OK  Any sign of those Chocolate Fudge Pischachios  Wouldn't it be lovely to get a goodie bag to take home next Friday    

Karen ~ Please tell me your tree is up  I might have to come round and do it myself 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Scooby    I hope you are right about this time next year     
Still not managed to do the balls yet  
Those Choc Fudge things Katy's making sound yummy  
Do you reckon you are going to test early  
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Those Choc Fudge things Katy's making sound yummy


I know what a nice pressie they will be   



MollyB1 said:


> Do you reckon you are going to test early


Yes but only on Monday morning  I am too scared to test any earlier. LGI to test quite early, well compared to Care 

Take care  and get those balls up   
xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening!

Sorry no tree yet  

But I ordered my turkey from M&S this week so that is a start  

Still not bought a single pressie. Probably too late to order on line now but I will do my usual mad dash at the last minute. 

Just a quick hello from me as I am worn out tonight. Works Christmas party tomorrow night so looking forward to that. Getting a bit of a headache so must lather myself in more fake tan and go to bed!  

Scooby - I've got everything crossed for you xxx    Best of luck for Monday      

Katy - Wow good news that you can get started so soon       to you too xxx

Sally - Sorry you are feeling down, I get like that sometimes too its only natural especially at christmas. A lady I manage is going on maternity leave on Weds and not to be awful, it's not her fault, but I will be so relieved when she is gone! 

Kate - A big welcome to you and good luck with your treatment. I was able to start on day 21 of the next cycle after my appointment. We are dwindling in numbers on here at the moment but for good reasons because the last few people have had their babies so you are very welcome to join us.  

Hi to everyone I have missed.
Will try and get that stinking tree up tomorrow  

Love Karen
x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Hunnies,,

Scoobs ~ You little tinker, like some fudge would ya by any chance?! You don't know my cooking hun, I would hate to poison you! And we have a proffesional amongst us with Sally .not sure it's up to her taste!!  ha ha. So, how you feeling today then? Wishing you lots of good luck for monday!! Have got everything crossed.   

Karen ~ Thanks for the good luck hun, it will be your turn next, then Sally's... wow have to get the positive vibes going!    Hope you have a good time at the xmas bash tomorrow night.  Have one for me, got my nephews staying over so it'll be pizza and x factor final for me! 

Sally  ~ Yeah I'm the same hun, like the others have said -it's perfectly normal to feel like [email protected] - the amount of $hite we have to put up with.  but just think... next year you will have your precious bundle in your arms ..how fab  Hold on to that thought sweetheart Big hugs  On a lighter note have you got your balls up yet?  oh dear! 

Hello to everyone else. 

What you all up to this weekend then? We're xmas shopping tomorrow morning (well I'm dragging dp round to do his) then going to see my grandad for his birthday and then I've got my nephews tomorrow night 

Gosh I'm soo tired, 5 nativity plays in 2 days, I'm whacked out!

Going to snuggle up in bed now. Probably dream about Mary and Joseph Fluffing their lines and the backdrop falling on the donkey...zzzzz

Love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally  ~ Yeah I'm the same hun, like the others have said -it's perfectly normal to feel like [email protected] - the amount of $hite we have to put up with.  but just think... next year you will have your precious bundle in your arms ..how fab  Hold on to that thought sweetheart Big hugs  On a lighter note have you got your balls up yet?  oh dear! 

Thanks Katy, I hope we all have a little bundle/bundles next year & WHEN we do i hope we all still see each other & keep in touch 

We are down south today (at the MIL's on her computer at the mo) Just had a nice dinner & off round to FIL's tomorrow for lunch....Looks like the Xmas eating fest has started already! 

And as for the fudge......i would be a very kind critic you know!!!!!! 

Karen - hope you are having fun at your Xmas do. Have some wine for us...

Scooby - sending you lots of       

Bye for now
Sally
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm seemed to have done the "quote" thingy a bit wrong  
Its not in a box thing, oh well....!!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I did get confused reading your post to yourself   Glad you explained it otherwise I was getting really worried. How was your weekend with your MIL and FIL 

Any word from Katy as to how the fudge is coming along  Have made some cookies so if I remember I might bring you all some on Friday  Memory and sieve spring to mind, so please don't rely on me, or tell me towards the backend of the week to bring them   Did you manage to get your balls up 

Karen ~ Tree  Is it up or is there more chance of h*ll freezing over 

Katy ~ Your probably hard at it in the kitchen, not in that sense   You gearing up for your mammouth eating frenzy this week 

Piper ~ Thanks for your message  It was really sweet of you  Hope your OK

Am off out for a meal tonight so right looking forward to more food out  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just nipping on quickly,got peeps coming round for tea last minute  but just wanted to say

Scooby  ~ Wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow!    I have everything firmly crossed for you, Can't wait to hear your news!  Lets start some bfp's on this thread!   

Sally  ~ Hope you are having a nice time with MIL AND FIL, ooh good girl - starting the xmas eating early. why not!  Yes we will definately keep in touch when we have our little bundles, it would be sad not to after all we have been through.  

Hope you're all well,

All my love,

Katy. xxx

Ps/ Yes please Scooby would love some cookies on Fri  I will do by best in between scoffing my face this week to make some fudge...at this rate we won't need Chiquito's - we can just sit in our cars and munch!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

does any1 know if theres a thread for jessop sheff? thanks


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Want2beamummy,

Found this link quickly for you..where a few of the girls are at Jessops

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101888.0

Or maybe you could start your own thread up hun?

HTH and Good Luck. 

Bye for now.

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Still a    after the Xmas doooo last night but had a nice time. Been laid on sofa all day munching brownies and crisps as a hangover cure 
Tree not up yet!
Now have 2 days off work to tidy my house for Christmas

Just popped on to say - Scooby  
Good luck for tomorrow        
I'll be thinking of you and can't wait to hear some good news from you tomorrow 
Karen
x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Good Luck Scooby       
Will be thinking of you tomorrow  
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

oh yes & the balls are now on the tree...   

Karen......tree??

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry for the delay  

The results are in, the votes have been counted and verified and I am pregnant. Sorry for keeping you hanging on but I wanted my blood results back before I let anyone know 

Thank you all for your messages 

Lots of love

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeh!  So pleased for you Scooby 



A happy and healthy 9 months to you! 

Love Karen


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Fantastic news Scooby!
Congratulations   wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy  
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations scooby love caza


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby that is fantastic news!
   
What a fab Christmas pressie  
No wine for you then on Friday!!

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Tree is now up and decorated  hurrah!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Tree is now up and decorated hurrah!


Hallelujah ~ its almost time to take it down now though   

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...... 

Just thought I'd pop on while I've got 5 mins, were ok this end, getting there...defo not ready for Christmas sounds like most of you have got your Xmas balls up   , could do with someone to hang mine...... ,, could do with one of them decorated trees you pull out of a box..... 

Scooby -       thats brilliant soooooo pleased for you.... , wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months..... take it easy, have they given you a scan date....

Karen - Sounds like your xmas do was fun. hope the hangovers cleared up, brownies yummy... hope your enjoying your couple of days off work....

Katy - 5 Nativity plays omg, no wonder your whacked.... , hope you managed to get some fudge made, I would be eating it as i was going along.....  

Sally - Hope your feelin brighter hun, Its normal to feel crappy especially at this time of year, but your turn will come, we all get there in the end.... 

Leanne - Hope your ok.... 

well better go tea, little man wants feeding, Hi to anyone i've missed and know i have, brain dead at mo..............  

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all,

Just popping on quickly as I'm waiting for my lift to say

Scooby ~    Congratulations properly!!  
Sorry I didn't get on yesterday, Really chuffed for you, Bet you're on cloud 9..has it sunk in yet hun?  Here's to a happy and healthy nine months. 

Hello to everyone, sorry no personals dashing around geting ready for round 2 (christmas dinner) tonight! I'll try and get on tomorrow or if it's late thursday.

Love to all of you   

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Are we still on for Chiquitos this Friday girls?
What time are we meeting? and are we meeting at the bottom of the escalators again? 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Are we still on for Chiquitos this Friday girls?
> What time are we meeting? and are we meeting at the bottom of the escalators again?
> Love Karen


I was gonna ask the same question   

Sally ~ What time was the table booked for  I think maybe 7-7.30 depending on table booking at our usual spot 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All,

wow I finally have a bit of time, finished work early so though I'd come and have a catch up

Scooby ~ How you feeling today? still on cloud nine hopefully.  Good luck with your bloods tomorrow.  Will be great to see you tomorrow and congratulate you properly. 

Karen  ~ well done on getting your tree up finally (!) and getting your house cleaned. Mine's a reet mess at the mo. Have you got your shopping done or is that asking a bit too much? 

Sally ~ How's you today? hope you are feeling brighter now hun.  Thanks for organising tomorrow night, cant wait to see you. 

Deb Bee  ~ lovely to hear from you, glad you are ok and that Joseph is doing well. Have you managed to get your decorations up yet? Hope you have a lovely Christmas with your little man. 

Hello to everyone else 

Gosh really don't know if I can face another Christmas dinner tonight. My trousers are rather tight at the mo  Saying that though I'm really looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow night, altho I do apologise I haven't had time to make you any fudge.  We will just have to have extra desserts.  What time is the table booked for?

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ Don't worry about the fudge, thought it would be pushing it this week 

Hope you have a nice time tonight, can't wait to see you all tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
I think the table is booked for 8pm
So could meet at 7.30pm at our usual spot it that suits everyone  
Got to dash off now to eat some tea, then take cat to the vet, then go and do the food shop.....
So will pop on tomorrow to check all is OK for 7.30pm....
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

7.30pm is fine with me        Usual spot  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep 7.30 is good for me, see you tomorrow
Looking forward to it 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know that I have had my blood results back and they are fine  

Katy, Sally and Karen ~ See you in a few hours, can't wait       

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Will send you all a text to make sure, but if you read this - will probably be a bit late.
Both cats have got to go back to the vets (have had puke all over kitchen floor & on our bed!!   )

Anyway, i should get there for 7.45-8.00ish, so i will go straight to Chiquitos & meet you there if thats OK

See you soon....i'm starving!

Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Do you know whats wrong with them  Don't worry about being late, will wait for you in Chiquito's. Is the table booked in your name 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh yes...sorry, its booked under Barron (i actually booked for 5 i think just in case Leanne was coming)

No don't know what is wrong   Probably just a bug / virus or something (they had something similar a few months ago)
Just want to get them seen before Xmas...otherwise it will be my luck they get really poorly on Xmas day or something & we have to call the emergency vet which will cost LOADS of money!

Anyway, see you in a bit - fab news on your bloods  

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~ sorry to hear about your cats. Don't worry bout being late hun 

Scooby ~ great news about your bloods. 

Hi Karen! 

See you all in 2 hours  woo hoo.

Best go get ready.

xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lovely to see you again last night  Have a really good time  

*Katy* ~ Thanks for the biscuits  haven't told Dave we have them   Hope  arrives next week   with your tx we are all right behind you   

*Sally* ~ Hope your cats are feeling better and the spare duvet was OK when you got back  I forgot to ask about your Yoga positions    bet your glad really  

*Karen* ~ Queen of Lists   I hope you get through them all this weekend  Can just imagine you running around in a whirlwind 

Hope you all have lovely weekends 

x x x

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Everyone
Great to see you see you all last night  

Scooby - yep cats seem to be OK  Duvet was fine, off to take the puked over one to the cleaners this morning
Katy - Sam has his eye on the biscuits already, so i have hidden them  
Karen - I hope you get everything you need to do in the next 3 days done, hope none of it requires a microwave!!

Right, well our list for the day is duvet to the cleaners, clean house, wrap presents, eat Katy's biscuits & cook my gammon in coca cola (Nigella recipe - very nice if you ever fancy it  )

Enjoy your weekends  
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Will you let me know how your gammon goes  We watched her do it the other week but not sure about it   I normally just do a sticky glaze of orange juice, honey, brown sugar and mustard but not sure what we are going to do this year.

Katy ~ Dave said when I showed him the biscuits well I think its a bit stupid putting them on the tree, lets just eat them   I think ours will be gone by the end of today 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for last night, had a really nice time, was lovely to see you all again.

Plan for today - Go see DHs gran and then do loads of food shopping
Plan for tomorrow - Clean house like mad 
Plan for Monday - work but have an extra long lunch and pick up the pressies I haven't got yet.

Sally - Hope your kittys are feeling better. You must have put poorly cats in my mind last night, I was having such strange dreams I dreamed my cat myrtle collapsed and her legs were backwards!? then I called cat ambulance which was a ghostbusters van, vet put myrtle in the boot and she escaped and jumped in a resovoir!  That glass of wine must have been spiked last night    I was so glad she was ok when I woke up I gave her an extra good brushing (she loves to be brushed). 

Scooby - Mmmm sticky glaze sounds nice - not done a thing yet today but must get myself sorted and get on with things.  

Katy - Thanks very much for the cookies. Not scoffed them yet but I don't think they will make it onto our tree somehow.

Have a lovely christmas, I may not get on line much over the next few days so will say it now! 
Hi to everyone else 
Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Thanks for last night it was great. Lovely to see you all again. 

Scooby  ~ Have the cookies dissapeared yet then? must say when Jonathan saw them last night his eyes lit up so I quickly stuffed them in my bag else they wouldn't have made it!  Hope Dave saves you one! Thank you for the well wishes about the tx hun. Lets hope we're on a roll. 

Sally ~ Glad to hear your cats are okay, It's a worry when they're poorly.  Hope you get all your jobs done today, I was up early (unheard of on a Sat!) and cleaned the house while dp washed the cars. Was telling him about you and that other couple and the fight over the pot of numbers at Care, honestly we laughed all the way home!! 

Karen ~ Oh I did laugh reading about your nightmare, bless you. Strange what goes on in our heads! Must of been the wine! Glad to see you've got your lists at the ready.Hope dh's gran is ok, and that the shopping isn't too busy..Steer clear of any prams won't you! 

Going to that Birthday party now so more eating to be done 

Have lovely weekends everyone and enjoy your cookies.

Chat soon

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I HATE CLEANING    But its done now, so thats good  

Scooby - I would highly recommend doing the coca cola ham - its tradition in our house now, i've done it the last 4 years running now i think. I can post the recipe if you want, just let me know

Karen - Ha ha your dream sounds hilarious, made me laugh anyway!  

Katy - hope you are having a good time at the birthday party...happy eating!!

Right, off to put my feet up now for a rest  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yes that would be great thanks  The one we have bought this year already has a glaze on it as its smaller  So glad your cleanings done 

Karen ~ Am gonna PM you details of that juice diet  

Katy ~ Our biscuits are still all in tact   We have just eaten about 15 days on my advent calendar instead  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - just emailed the Ben & Jerry people! The egg thing has intrigued me (how sad!!  ) I will let you know what they come back with. Basically asked why its in there & is it safe for pregnant ladies!
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah thanks Sally    If it comes back OK can you not tell me for the next 8 months   

x x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Scooby

A big    on your    I wish you all the luck for the next 8 months.

Take it easy.


Everyone else Wishing you all a very merry xmas and hopefully you will all be mummy's next xmas.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

To...Scooby, Sally, Karen, Deb Bee, Rainbow, Elliebabe, Rachel, Caza, Puss, Piper, Leanne

Merry Christmas to you all!!!

Hoping you get everything you wish for.​







Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLS!
AND I HOPE THAT ALL OF OUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2008...
LOTS OF LOVE FROM 
SALLY
XXXXX*


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

​

​
I hope 2008 fulfills all your dreams​
Lots of love x x x x​
[url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]​

​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Karen*​







*Hope you have a great day and get lots of pressies*​







*x x x x *​


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAREN!!
Hope you get lots of nice pressies!!!*

Hope everyone else is OK & you have all survived Christmas 
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw thanks for remembering girlies
Had a nice birthday thank you, been visiting family and shopping for new sofas 
Oh pooh I will have to change my profile to say I am 34 now  
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Girls

Hope you are all OK today. Whats everyone up to then 

Karen - Any luck with your sofa shopping? Was it really busy? I have to stay away from the shops when its the sales cos i get too cross with people when they get in my way!!  

Scooby - How you feeling? I guess you must be excited & nervous for your scan on Monday, sure all will be fine  

Katy - Is it today you start downregging? I sent some of this to Scooby & it seemed to do the trick so here is some
     
to start you off with (Karen, there will be some coming your way soon too  )

Well, not sure what we are doing today. Thinking about going to the cinema to see that new film with Will Smith in it, but can't decide if i will like it or not - anyone else seen it / know if its any good?

Chat soon
Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi

Oh yes I think it was 28th that Katy said she starts downregging - best of luck with that Katy xxx

Hi Sally - Yes was very very busy yesterday, we went to junction 27 at Birstall/Batley and was very difficult to find a parking space and to get in or out of the carparks.  Found some possible sofas but had to check the exact size needed before we can commit so we are going back this weekend. Had a lazy day today.

Hi Scooby - Didn't realise you were going for your scan on Monday, fingers crossed, I am sure everything will be going well xxx

Not seen the Will Smith film yet but I hear it is very good, I have it on a dodgy copy that someone gave me but not watched it yet.

Well my AF arrived a day early - on my birthday - thanks a lot!  so should start downregging 17th Jan now

Hi to everyone I have missed
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ You could have popped in for a coffee if we were in, we are only a mile from Birstall. We popped up there yesterday and it was heaving then  We want to get a new sofa but when there is nothing wrong with the one you have got its kinda pointless, plus it took so much effort to get it in, I don't think it will be going out in a hurry 

Katy ~  with your jabs today, sure you will be fine   

Sally ~ Have been out in the country today with some friends for a nice walk around one of the reservoirs, bit wet, windy to start with but it turned out alright in the end. Then we went to the local pub for lunch, so all in all a very productive day   Blew the cobwebs off a bit.

Thanks for your wishes about the scan on Monday, am nervous but I guess that's to be expected.

What's everyone got planned for New Years Eve 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ey Up Girlies,

How we all doing? Hope you all had good crimbos and that Santa was good to you all.

Karen  ~ Happy Birthday for yesterday! Glad you had a nice day. 

Sally  ~ How are you today? Did you end up cooking then?  Thank you for the babydust. I actually came on on Christmas Day, couldn't believe it  so started my injections then...Been a bit of a pain having to take my drugs and inject them at various people's houses, nevermind! Never had the buserilin before, or had to inject into my thighs..is it suppose to hurt?  and do you have to pull out the tip of the needle before you plunge it to see if you've hit a blood vessel or something?  Oh Dear, you can imagine the scene at ours on Christmas night! Did you go and see that film then hun? Let us know if it's any good.

Scooby ~ Hope you had a lovely Christmas, How are you feeling? You looking forward to your scan?

Hope everyone else is okay, looking forward to just chilling at home the next few days, it's been a bit manic recently, But well fed and watered so can't complain. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx

Karen  ~ just seen your post.. what is it with a/f turning up early?!   Hope it's a good sign


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby ~ Glad to hear that you're okay.   Mmmm pub lunch and a good old walk..sounds good to me. Need to get out meself and burn off all that xmas pud I scoffed..

New Year's Eve my sister is coming home from Brighton, and my other sis is having a house party..so we're all piling round hers.   Should be a good night, no drinkies here though,   can't rememember my last dry New Year!!   Ha. What have you got planned?

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just in answer to your question, yes the Burselin does sting slightly and no don't worry about blood vessels, you can imagine my legs when I was doing 3 and one day I hit 3 blood vessels, poor Dave almost passed out with the sight of blood  

We are off out with BIL and GF to a local Italian have got the table from 9pm through to midnight so will be good, right looking forward to it. At least we don't have to worry about taxi's this year  

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow Scooby didn't know you lived so near Birstall, I grew up in Batley and a lot of my family live round there. Enjoy your Italian tonight.

Hi Katy, when mine hurt as I was trying to put needle in I just gave up on that spot and stuck it in a different spot where it didn't hurt but the places that hurt changed every day! Did you inject your tum last time then? Never tried that, I bet that is more painful than thighs. 

Sally - you put I am Legend in my mind so we have just watched it - it is upsetting and not as good as I thought it would be! 

Well we have no food in the house except chocolate and I can't stand any more of that. We can't be bothered going out so we may just have to get something delivered.  We have no idea what we are doing for new year yet. We stayed in last year for the first time ever but won't be doing that again as it was a bit miserable.


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Sorry Scoobs did I misread that - is the italian booked for new year, not tonight?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Yes we are close to Birstall, always good to have shops to hand  Yes the Italian is on New Years Eve not tonight. At the moment I can't face food just been eating too much, we have a fridge full of food but last night we had to have a Chinese   Just had cheese and crackers for tea. I have had enough of food 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well we didn't go to the cinema in the end - couldn't be bothered & if you don't reckon its that good Karen, might wait until its out on DVD  
Just had our friends around for the afternoon with their 2 girls, so did homemade pizza for us all which was very yummy if i do say so myself! If they stay for tea, they then bath the girls here, get them in their PJ's, give them their milk etc etc, so just clearing up now they've gone!  
New Years Eve? Not sure, we will either stay in or go around to our friends house (and stay in there).....very boring i know, but we like it that way!!

Katy - wow, jabbing already! I have always done them in my tummy, so not sure if thighs sting/hurt more. Tummy was always OK, but might try thighs next time - just for a change  
Karen - not long until the 17th!
Scooby - your walk sounds nice. We really need to get out for some fresh air, other than a quick trip to the supermarket for milk, not been out since Monday!!

Right, best go
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooh don't talk about food...how stuffed?!   And my sis has just rang to say she's cooking another Christmas dinner for tomorrow (as my other sis is coming home from Brighton later today) so we're having another Christmas day tomorrow.   Honestly not sure I'll be able to eat another one.   

What you all up to today? Went into Hull this morning to look for a top for New Year's Eve..It was really quiet but all the stuff was literally all sale items, which is ok if you want a bargain but it was all picked over and a bit tatty. That said... Republic didn't seem to have a sale on and I managed to get a lovely silver silk top from there, so I'm quite happy now.   Just hope I fit in it. 

Hope you're all ok. Thanks for the advice about the buserilin.  


Lots of love.
xxxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well we are visiting my mum and dad today - Sam has been fixing their computer, so just making sure it works!
Your top sounds nice Katy....very brave of you to go to the shops when the sales are on.
Right, well best go...
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Helloo

I braved the sales too but didn't get owt apart from some Rich Plum Body Butter from Body Shop   Katy I agree it was just pure tat that others didn't want and I am sure they ship it in just for the sales   

Off out with some FF friends tonight for a Curry so really looking forward to that  More food  When will it stop 

Katy ~  with yet another Christmas dinner, I don't know how you are doing it  

Sally ~ You doing the user acceptance testing on your parents computer then    Hope you've had a good day.

Karen ~ You decided about the sofa yet 

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes we have been back to Junction 27 today and ordered sofas hurrah - now just got to wait up to 12 weeks for delivery  

Also bought the juice diet book as recommended by Mr Scooby and a juicer with my birthday money so we can get the 7 day detox plan started straight after having a few drinkies on new years eve. Me and DH both doing it as our jeans are feeling very tight at the moment.  

Scooby - Enjoy your curry tonight 

Sally - Hope you had a nice time at mum and dads.  

Katy - Oooh another christmas dinner for you, you poor thing, it is the chocolate that is killing me - I keep thinking I never want chocolate again and then see some more (as I got loads given for christmas by evil people   )  Of course I will have to get rid of it in one way or another before starting the juice diet.

Hi to everyone else
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ Fantastic news on the sofas  12 weeks will be here before you know it  Will have to tell Mr Scooby that you have bought the book when he wakes up  Just a word of advice if your making the juices in the morning and then taking them to work with you we found it best to get the 500ml water bottles and once you have done your juice pour them into that as they are then easy to carry around with you   Let me know how you get on  

*Katy* ~ I hope you managed to survive ANOTHER christmas dinner   bet your craving anything other than turkey now aren't you   We still have some left so I can guess that he will want Turkey, Chips and Beans for his tea tonight  

*Sally* ~ You back home again now  Did you have a good time with your folks 

*Deb Bee* ~ How was your first Christmas as a mummy  Did you both get spoilt 

Curry out last night was really good, was nice to catch up with friends after Christmas and to have a break from Turkey and Chocolates 
xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123653.new#new


----------

